# Booby Trap crew headed to Cali.... Try to catch the first Deepdrop Daytime Sword.....



## broadonrod

We are headed to California in the morning and have been ask to try and target the first Daytime Sword (Deep Drop) on the West Coast.... The word is the Swords have not shown in the area yet this season and rumer has it that only 4 have been harpooned by the stick boats this season and they don't really show until October in numbers... Capt. Shayne has been riging baits and getting things ready for the last couple of days and Capt. Jeff has been packing and shipping and rigging tackle... I have been studying the charts and currents for the past few days and talking with some locals and we decided to get on over there and give it a shot... The word is it can't be done ... Several very good fisherman from Florida, Mexico, Cali and even a couple from Texas and have put in alot of time trying for the daytimers there... Im hoping we can Get Tight Suckas and don't come back with our tails between our legs... We have alot of really nice fellas offering there time and boats to our crew to try and Get Tight on the First one and Bob with Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine is running in circles trying to get everything put together to make this work with the short notice... We have 5 boats from 57'-100' that have offered to take us ... Sounds like some cool fellas we get to meet tomorrow... We just shipped off our LPs and 80w along with 30 rigged baits and a pile of tackle... I sure hope we find them and have a good report for yall soon... The big boats will all be ready to fish by Sunday and I think we are planning on fishing on a 33 out board Saturday... I hope we get this sucker nailed Saturday morning and have trouble loading her :dance:.... Crossing our fingers and studying our Hiltons Chart of the area ... Ill try and keep an update and let everyone know if we (Texas) flops the first Daytime sword on the dock in Cali..... :clover:Wish us luck :texasflag.... I hope I get to post a Welcome to the Booby Trap SOON! PS.. Thanks Tom for the info also... Capt. Ahab


----------



## southtexasreds

Go get em!!!:texasflag


----------



## wtc3

Hope you have a safe trip and are welcomed by calm seas and hungry Swords that only eat when the sun is up!! Good luck brother! :texasflag


----------



## Savage Rods

Go get them!!!!! Have fun out there


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

Best of luck to y'all. Get tight and show those California **** what Texas boys can do!!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buzzard bill

*Good Luck*

If it can be done, the Booby Trap Team will do it. Good luck, be safe and get tight - Texas style!


----------



## Wompam

*Represent*

Good luck bro, get tight Suckas!!!!!! Tell Jeff to do some of that cockpit s:/-!!! Lol.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## El Carnicero

Good Fishing Team Booby Trap!!!


----------



## hilton

If anyone can do it, you guys are the ones to Get R Done! 

Good luck! (as if luck has anything to do with it anymore, lol)

Tom


----------



## PQ

Good luck guys!

:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

Hey Tom A. I talked to the Mike super nice guy and sounds like a great fisherman... Looks like we may be fishing wih him a day or 2.... Looking forward to meeting him... And Thanks everyone we will try our best to Getter Done ...Capt. Ahab


----------



## Tom Andrews

Talked with "The Beak" this afternoon and its too bad Lassly and Bad Company have the big boat down in Cabo. Grossbeck has the X- ducer you are looking for and when studying pay special attention to the 43 and the ridge 181 and 182 about 30 miles west by northwest out of SD The Cali boys are really looking forward to this one and they will put you on those big croker too.


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Good luck and Get Tight Suckas!!


----------



## broadonrod

Tom Andrews said:


> Talked with "The Beak" this afternoon and its too bad Lassly and Bad Company have the big boat down in Cabo. Grossbeck has the X- ducer you are looking for and when studying pay special attention to the 43 and the ridge 181 and 182 about 30 miles west by northwest out of SD The Cali boys are really looking forward to this one and they will put you on those big croker too.


Looking forward to it I think we have 5 spots picked out to try first I hope we get to show them one on the first drop ... If we do get on them and wakum the first day or 2 I am going to make someone take me to catch one of those 50lb sand trout LOL.... Sea Bass what ever they are called LOL....It looks like we may be fishing a little bit in the dark ... We can't find a boat with the bottom machine we need but I think what Mike (the Beak) has will work... If not we are just going to wing it and have a good excuse if we swing and miss LOL... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Kenner21

Good luck!! I've read that it's been tried before but the large deepwater squid made it next to impossible to keep a bait in the water long enough to get tight.


----------



## broadonrod

Kenner21 said:


> Good luck!! I've read that it's been tried before but the large deepwater squid made it next to impossible to keep a bait in the water long enough to get tight.


Yes Sr I have heard the same ... I think we have figured out how to beat that issue I HOPE...


----------



## broadonrod

Ok breaking news!!!!! We plan on Getting Tight Suckas Fast Suckas!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod

Good luck guys!


----------



## Disco Lady

Good luck boys.....Dont forget the disco ball Sucka!!!!!



DL :texasflag


----------



## dlbpjb

I can't wait to hear the stories! Good Luck.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Best of luck and watch out for those huge Opahs!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

I bet the get 14 in the first three days!


----------



## Bret

Suerte Boys!!!!! Go get em!!!


----------



## SEA SLOT

broadonrod said:


> Ok breaking news!!!!! We plan on Getting Tight Suckas Fast Suckas!!!! Capt. Ahab


Breaking news Capt. Ahab never sleeps!! I hope the swords in the pacific know this,
Good luck show them how it's done!:clover:


----------



## [email protected]

Go catch a MULE! It's just a matter of time over there, then the floodgates will open! 

Go get um boys!!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Image detail for -... News: Weird Disc-Shaped Opah Fish Washes Up on San Diego Beach

Bring back some fillets!!!


----------



## elgatogus

Good luck fellas!! May God keep you all safe and GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!! Gus


----------



## [email protected]

Opas are a real possibility as well. Never ate one but apparently they are good. Probably the most beautiful fish I have ever seen. Black cod are something of interest out there too, but not sure if they go as far south as San Diego.


----------



## angler_joe

Good Luck Fellas!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## huntmarlin

Good luck and don't forget mj


----------



## CAT TALES

Y'all are out of control!!! Go gettum!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I love it!!!! Our Gulf is just not challenging enough for these boys!! They have to go over and try the impossible for sport!!!
Thats what ya call Sport fishing!! All the best of luck guys!!! Go whack em and stack em.


----------



## Red Tuna

Good luck guys! We will be pulling for you...

:cheers:


----------



## creepingsquid

Got to Airport and had a little trouble with MJ at security! His ankle bracelet that keeps him close to the Booby Trap set off an arlam and their not going to let him board the plane. The fact that when security asked him about it....all he kept saying Get Tight Suckas didn't help! MJ is gonna have to sit this one out. No worries I cracked the window in Brett's truck.


----------



## hog




----------



## Miles2Fish

Should be fun fishing with Capt. Bob Woodard.....go get tight boys!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Sweet!!!!*

I am sure if you have put in the effort that you have said this trip will be just as memorible as your Texas trips!!!:texasflag If there is one thing you have shown it is "if can be done The Booobytrap Crew can do it"!!:cheers: There will be some lucky sportfisher that gets to have the first California Daytime Swordfish flopped on the deck this trip, he** sounds like it may be a 33 outboard which ever it may be Good Luck!!!! :clover::clover:
Looking forward to the report pics and video!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## fishinguy

Good luck. Show em how it's done.


----------



## bkb7777

Well they have not been out yet and not had at least 1 sword caught this year.. I highly doubt they will break their streak even if they are on new grounds. I have a feeling their gonna set a new record for most caught in a day there too lol


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the super cool replies !!! Hope we find them... Just checked bags full of lead weights.... 90lbs a bag lol... The lady couldn't pick it up hope they make it lol... Capt. Ahab


----------



## trapper67

Wishing the Booby Trap crew the best of luck. Thanks for everyhting ya'll do.


----------



## Wompam

creepingsquid said:


> Got to Airport and had a little trouble with MJ at security! His ankle bracelet that keeps him close to the Booby Trap set off an arlam and their not going to let him board the plane. The fact that when security asked him about it....all he kept saying Get Tight Suckas didn't help! MJ is gonna have to sit this one out. No worries I cracked the window in Brett's truck.


LMAO, get tight Sucka!!!!!


----------



## tpool

Get Tight Sucka's! Best of luck!

T-BONE


----------



## lite-liner

good luck guys!


----------



## Southern Hunter

The West Coast Swords don't stand a chance!!


----------



## bjd76

Best of skill is a no brainer for the Boob Trap crew so best of luck to go with it! Show those guys how its done.


----------



## Law Dog

Wishing the Booby Trap crew the best of luck! I can't wait to hear the stories! Good Luck.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone !!!! We just got everything rigged and ready... We are fishing a 60 Bertram in the morning ... We have been working our tails off to get things ready .... We were missing some of the shipped baits ( the best ones:/) but I think we are good with what we have.... The guys we are fishing with want to mix a little marlin fishing in to the day we didn't really except that so I hope we get to put in the time we need for our target... Looks like we have picked a couple spots to hit first really close to shore ... I don't think they have much faith in what we hope to show them tomorrow but I think they may be driving over the fish close... Tomorow will be a good feel for what we got here.... We got all our weights this evening ... I was worried about that one for sure .... Looks like we leave around 5:30 in the morning so I'm going to hit the sack... Thanks again for all the super kind words from the 2cool family and we will try our best to have a Texas crew nail the first day timer on the west side here.... Gnight and Get Tight Suckas !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod

Show em how they do it big in Texas! Good luck today!


----------



## sea sick

When I was stationed in Camp Pendleton we use to hit the docks to see what the boats were bringing in. On a few occasions they had some swords. I don't know if they were day time swords tho. Biggest fish were about 150 lbs,but that was back in 96-97. They have a neat fishery,with different species. 

Have fun out there,good luck to the crew!


----------



## Captfry

Today is the day the west coast try's a new type of sushi, starburst!!! Get Tight, Texas style!!!


----------



## jdipper1

Show em how it's done!
May your fishing be good and you catching be great.

GOD Bless and come home safe.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Super curious to see how this turns out...keep the posts coming!


----------



## Disco Lady

If I was a sword in Cali....I would get out of town Sucka!!!:biggrin:

DL :wink:


----------



## shanker

[email protected] said:


> Opas are a real possibility as well. Never ate one but apparently they are good. Probably the most beautiful fish I have ever seen. Black cod are something of interest out there too, but not sure if they go as far south as San Diego.


Opa is the best tasting fish I've ever eaten. I had some grilled opa at Timberline Lodge on Mt Hood


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

They should have a couple by now!! FISH ON guys!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well day one .... Did some early morning looking for stripe marlin only saw one mako tailing then got right to Swordfishing with a great group of fellas !!! Made several drops fishing everything from 700' - 2300'... We had 2 very short bites ... We ended up with 2 slashed baits and no Cali sword on day 1... We are running to new grounds tomorrow we actually fish in Mexico waters today and going the other direction tomorrow ... The boat and crew were great and pretty much let us run with what we wanted... We picked the spots Jeff on the helm and me on the rod... These guys want this day timer as bad as we do and plan on getting that sucker tomorrow ... Long story short California swords one Booby Trap Fishing Team zero for day one :/... I'll let y'all know how we do tomorrow... Thanks for all the cool replies! Time to Get Tight in Cali Suckas !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

You're just getting warmed up, you'll kill it tomorrow no doubt! :birthday2


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

You can doooo ittttt!!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## nelson6500

Go get them Brett show them how to get tight.


----------



## Trouthunter

Good luck Brett...be sure to wear some flowers in your hair. 

Yea I know that's San Francisco but oh well 

TH


----------



## DRILHER

If they'll bite your the man to catchem. Good Luck


----------



## FISH TAILS

If it can be done you can do it!!! Thanks for the update on your progress. Look forward to seeing the pics tomorrow!


----------



## brentwhitis

Capt Brett,


A fish is a fish, pea brain, with fins ! you will get em, no matter what ocean they are in, keep the faith. !

Brent


----------



## Tom Andrews

Brett ..If its any consulation saw this on BD this AM so they are starting to show and you were in the area....Near the border we started finding swordfish, since we were in a spotter plane we put some stick boats on some swords. Pretty fun day!
Recognize this boat


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Tom... We are fixing to roll out... The Beak is a great guy and we have really enjoyed fishing with him... What a great bunch of stories from the west coast legend... We are headed for tightness and will give an update when we get back to cell service... Thanks my friends... Time for tightness ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Tom Andrews

Heres a link to westcoast style stickboat fishing ..notice at 1:01 the fish being stuck....http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/of...5-got-go-up-fishdope-spotter-plane-today.html.


----------



## Wompam

Get tight brotha's, iive witnessed AHAB & Jeff getting slashed baits......tightness is coming!


----------



## Wompam

AHAB update......time 4 tightness!!!!


----------



## doughboy361

weather look awesome!! Hope they get tight today.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I hope I am reading that correctly!! 4 That would awesome!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Good Luck! Ahab/Jeff y'all can do it CONO!!!!!:dance::dance:

DL :texasflag


----------



## bkb7777

So who else is sitting here just waiting for the report? lol I hate the 2 hour time difference.. How many do yall think they got today? Lets hear some guesses? I think 2


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

I have found myself thinking about this thread all day. I have been sneaking away from house chores every few hrs for a fix and an update. Lets go Team Booby Trap! Show them how it is done.


----------



## finz

I am hurting man, give some updates.... Hope you guys did great and all are safe!!!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Need an update!!!!! All of the Texas boys know you are going to get tight! Good luck to the entire crew. Hope you find some fine vittles while you are there...Albies taste good!


----------



## Bret

Whats the word Brett?????


----------



## wacker

Good luck to you guys:cheers:, This is a huge challenge. Totally different fish and ocean than we have here. 

Return to the dark side!!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Booby trap! Where are you Sucka!!


DL :dance:


----------



## capttravis

As I suspected after not getting a call last night, Brett called me from a broken up satellite phone this AM to let me know they were tight.. Really tight!!!
They hooked a stud at 5 pm and are still fighting it 14 hours later this AM...had the fish within 150 feet twice and it is still fighting as strong as when they hooked up yesterday!!!

Hope the boat he is on has a harpoon and a couple fliers... Sounds like a mule!!!


----------



## tpool

Awww man! The suspense! WE NEED A REPORT! Great to hear they GOT TIGHT!

T-BONE


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is flat awesome hope to see some pics of the beast!!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I have my fingers crossed for good luck!! FISH ON!!


----------



## elgatogus

Daaayyyyyyyuuuummmmmm!!!!!!! :bounce: Now,.... all we need is pictures.....


----------



## Mikeyhunts

capttravis said:


> As I suspected after not getting a call last night, Brett called me from a broken up satellite phone this AM to let me know they were tight.. Really tight!!!
> They hooked a stud at 5 pm and are still fighting it 14 hours later this AM...had the fish within 150 feet twice and it is still fighting as strong as when they hooked up yesterday!!!
> 
> Hope the boat he is on has a harpoon and a couple fliers... Sounds like a mule!!!


This doesn't help the suspense any......Now we are all even more torqued up to get an update on whether they got it landed!!! 
They may have caught a Great White!!! hahahaha


----------



## Tom Andrews

Outcome and story coming soon! They are headed back


----------



## Disco Lady

:texasflagGet em' Sucka!!!:cheers::cheers:


DL :dance:


----------



## Wompam

Stay tight Sucka........:ac550:!!!!


----------



## fishinguy

Tom Andrews said:


> Outcome and story coming soon! They are headed back


Did they land this fish?


----------



## wtc3

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 34 (14 members and 20 guests)*wtc3*, *bblaker*, *BIG PAPPA*, *broadonrod*, *Feathershredder*, *Fordzilla06*, *hch3*, *monstermerkur*, *Ridin_Skinny*, *[email protected]*, *Tom Andrews*, *tombomb*, *trapper67*, *Voodoo2448*

What else is there to do on a Monday morning?!?!?!? :cheers:


----------



## Texican89

wtc3 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 34 (14 members and 20 guests)*wtc3*, *bblaker*, *BIG PAPPA*, *broadonrod*, *Feathershredder*, *Fordzilla06*, *hch3*, *monstermerkur*, *Ridin_Skinny*, *[email protected]*, *Tom Andrews*, *tombomb*, *trapper67*, *Voodoo2448*
> 
> What else is there to do on a Monday morning?!?!?!? :cheers:


X2


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Hope it is 600lbs +. FISH ON!!


----------



## JShupe

did I read that right... a 14 hour fight?


----------



## capttravis

Yeah..14 plus hours


----------



## JShupe

Wow... looking forward to hearing the story.


----------



## snapperlicious

Daaaang, I can't wait!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

this ought to be interesting once we hear details.


----------



## angler_joe

Dude, your killin me! I need to hear about this slob!!!!!


----------



## Konan

:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag
Texan's Poppin California Swordfish Cheery..!!!!!!!! LETS GO BRETT.


----------



## Savage Rods

Waiting to hear this one, should be fun


----------



## broadonrod

Well we just got in... Had a blast we fought a sword for 14 hours... The fish wacked the bait in 2000' of water we got tight and pulled the hook instantly then the sword wacked the weight off I pulled the bait away about 100' away from her and she wacked it again and then we were tight... We fought her up to 500' in about 45 minutes ... She fought for 14 hour and stayed between 350-1000' for the entire fight we hooked her at 5 pm yesterday and I broke her off at 7:00am this morning:/ still taking line... We put a little to much on her but 1/2 the crew and the owner of the boat were supposed to be in yesterday lol... We are planning on heading back out this evening or in the morning... We fought the sword for 13 of the 14 hours with 35-50 lbs of drag we just tested out what we broke at...this was one of the most powerful fish we have ever had on and there is no question there are some monsters here in Cali!!! We are going to move our gear to another boat now and get ready for the evening or morning and get back at it but I will say get one or not that was a fish of a lifetime and worth the entire travel .... Hope to have a sword to report soon!!! Thanks everyone for all the replies!!!!!!! Get Tight Suckas!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## snapperlicious

Man that sucks. Hope you hook another!


----------



## fishinguy

**** that is crazy. Hope yall get one on the boat next time out.


----------



## wtc3

Those guys should know better than to make plans to be somewhere with the VooDoo Crew on board!


----------



## Tom Andrews

Maybe you need to break out the 130`s as that cold water makes them super O2 saturated like they are on steroids. I am hoping things went well with "Beak and between the two of us we can get him here to Texas. Good on ya and certain you will prevail!


----------



## Wompam

WOW.....way to do it brotha's, AHAB is just gettn warmed up, lol!! Go get tight again SUCKA'S!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

May the Force Be With You Brotha and the Vodoo!!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Im confident they are going to get this done.......I just feel it in my bones!! Good luck team!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Dang!! Go back out and get a bigger one!! FISH ON!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again guys! That was a tough one to swallow but I think we were all ready for something to give lol.. The LP did its job and so did everyone else 3 of us traded off on the wheal and 4 of us traded off on the LP... It took us a while to figure a few things out but I think we have a better feel for the bottom structure here now I just hate loosing all the time... We are planning on leaving in the morning for our last shot... It pretty cool we knew we were in the right spot yesterday when the harpoon boats showed up circling around us and the spotter planes were flying around ... I have a few cool pics I will post when I get a chance... We found a walk that looks great and plan on going back there .. We hooked the big sword on that wall the second drop on it... We trashed on 3 drops a big humbolt squid tore us up then we caught 2 weird looking vids or something:/... We went deep and got off the bye catch and hooked the sword... Loading the fishing time today is frustrating but we will just try harder tomorrow .... The owner of the boat Lance the Capt. " The Beak " are great guys and look forward in getting them here ... They basically just gave us the boat you don't find people like that everyday we have met some good ones here... Everyone they brought as guest are way cool also ... Lots of new friends and big fish here... We will be fishing with Mike on his Viking tomorrow he was one of the guest on the boat we have been fishing on... I'll try to get a few pics up soon... Bob is getting some things together now for our next run thanks again everyone we will keep you posted ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Dang!! Go back out and get a bigger one!! FISH ON!!


We don't want a bigger one ! LOL


----------



## JShupe

No sword is safe !!


----------



## trapper67

Good Luck Booby TRap crew !!!!!!


----------



## fishinguy

13 hours on a fish that is crazyness right there. Did you ever get it on the sounder? Any weight estimate?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I Hear ya!! Glad it was on the electric!! FISH ON guys!!! Best of luck again in the AM.!!


----------



## jdipper1

Sorry that you lost her. The next one will be meat on the hook.
May your fishing be good, and the catching be better!

GOD Bless


----------



## lite-liner

this may be the best adventure thread since Coastal moved to Hawaii.........


----------



## Tom Andrews

Brett...Beak called and think that Shayne and he are pumped up for a Texas visit. He said was real impressed and wants a shot out at it again as we were doing seminars on it in the early 90`sAs suspected the ridge was the ticket and if you are studying look at the east end of Clemente off Pyramind head and out interesting structure with drop offs there too. Quite an acomplishment hooking that fish and the Beak too!


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> 13 hours on a fish that is crazyness right there. Did you ever get it on the sounder? Any weight estimate?


Never got a look:/... Could see a steak on the sounder at around 4:00am this morning... I would hate to try and estimate the weight but I will say it was a monster for sure... When I went down and took the rod over again I told Mike " let mne see it a minute and try to see if we can get her head up " I then told him " I kinda know the breaking point on the old LP " I grabbed the spool and broke the line within 1 minute:/... I look up and told everyone I'm sorry I told y'all I knew the breaking point:/... It was a heart breaking deal but at least we know we can Get Tight on Cali now... All the guys we fished with the last couple of days were very good fisherman and were really into figuring the daytimers out... Weather we get one or not in the morning I'll bet its not long before its a regular thing around here on the VHF hearing I'm Tight Suckas.... We are getting ready for tomorrow hope we find a 150-300 we don't need another one like the one we just lost ... Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Tom Andrews said:


> Brett...Beak called and think that Shayne and he are pumped up for a Texas visit. He said was real impressed and wants a shot out at it again as we were doing seminars on it in the early 90`sAs suspected the ridge was the ticket and if you are studying look at the east end of Clemente off Pyramind head and out interesting structure with drop offs there too. Quite an acomplishment hooking that fish and the Beak too!


Yes Sr. Can't wait to get a few of these fellas over and fish next season... Bob Woodard with Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine has been a first class fella working his tail off making things happen over here... The Beak is without question every bit of the legendary fisherman you mentioned Tom we just sit and listen to him leading his crew and doing what he does ... I sit listened and learned a lot from him in just a couple of days and I thought I knew Pacific coast fishing ... We know a lot of the same people from 20 years ago when I did a lot of fishing out of Mazatlan, Cabo and PV... That man at 68 years old I think could still fish circles are most of the young guys .... Great guy can't wait to get him and some of his crew to Texas... Thanks again for your help Tom... Oh and I was looking at Hilton's chart and he really got into it... Thanks Tom Hilton also for this chart also it helped get us TIGHT and the locals are hooked you should be getting more subscribers from Cali already... Thanks Capt. Ahab Ps I'll get some pics up ASAP been hammered busy...


----------



## buzzard bill

*Epic*

Hang in there Brett. You and your team have always depended on hard work and patience, and it's paid off. Hang in there. :texasflag

Captain Bill


----------



## broadonrod

buzzard bill said:


> Hang in there Brett. You and your team have always depended on hard work and patience, and it's paid off. Hang in there. :texasflag
> 
> Captain Bill


I'm still hanging in bro Cali doesn't get rid of the Booby Trap Crew until Wed.... . Capt. Ahab Time for Tigtness!


----------



## Northeastfishman

*WOW*

I just got off the phone with Ali! Way to get hooked up! I was out with him on Wednesday and we were discussing this exact thing.

I moved to California from NY and was told repeatedly that you can't catch sword fish on rod and reel here....

First time out...first drop we got bit within 15 minutes and put a 150lb fish on the deck!

Haven't tried deep dropping yet though...don't have the guns to do it but obviously it will work.

I think it so funny everyone thinks it's so impossible out here. You don't see enough fish on the East Coast to support a stick boat fishery anymore... but there are enough here and can't catch em... lol.

Nice Job!


----------



## CAT TALES

Come on Brett...show em' who's BOSS!!!!


----------



## Tom Andrews

Bett...I hear you are on Shelter Island ...If ya get a chance right around the corner is the muncipal docks where all the long range boats come and go. Facinating place and right now is abuzz with all the tuna going off.They will be offloading todays catch. Check out Point Loma Seafood where you can eat (highly recomend the crabcake sandwich** then stroll on down to Fisherman Landing where the all tackle yellowfin mount is and impressive array of tackle. Its walking distance from your hotel


----------



## broadonrod

Tom Andrews said:


> Bett...I hear you are on Shelter Island ...If ya get a chance right around the corner is the muncipal docks where all the long range boats come and go. Facinating place and right now is abuzz with all the tuna going off.They will be offloading todays catch. Check out Point Loma Seafood where you can eat (highly recomend the crabcake sandwich** then stroll on down to Fisherman Landing where the all tackle yellowfin mount is and impressive array of tackle. Its walking distance from your hotel


Just left there lol. Also just got off the phone with Mike S we will be fishing on his Viking in the morning Time to Get Tight Again Sucka!.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Tom Andrews said:


> Bett...I hear you are on Shelter Island ...If ya get a chance right around the corner is the muncipal docks where all the long range boats come and go. Facinating place and right now is abuzz with all the tuna going off.They will be offloading todays catch. Check out Point Loma Seafood where you can eat (highly recomend the crabcake sandwich** then stroll on down to Fisherman Landing where the all tackle yellowfin mount is and impressive array of tackle. Its walking distance from your hotel





Northeastfishman said:


> I just got off the phone with Ali! Way to get hooked up! I was out with him on Wednesday and we were discussing this exact thing.
> 
> I moved to California from NY and was told repeatedly that you can't catch sword fish on rod and reel here....
> 
> First time out...first drop we got bit within 15 minutes and put a 150lb fish on the deck!
> 
> Haven't tried deep dropping yet though...don't have the guns to do it but obviously it will work.
> 
> I think it so funny everyone thinks it's so impossible out here. You don't see enough fish on the East Coast to support a stick boat fishery anymore... but there are enough here and can't catch em... lol.
> 
> Nice Job!


Very nice bro... We set out there last night and I was looking at the bait in the light while taking my 5 hour shift on the LP lol... And told the Beak how good it looked for night fishing... I'll bet the bite here could be off the chain at times... Perfect curent and structure I think using the same techniques used by Texas fisherman here in Cali.. May have some big squid problems but we troll at night in Texas some night I think talking to Beak he agreed and was already thinking the same thing on the bad squid nights... Thanks my brother and congrats on your sword !! Looks like you have a jump on it already! Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looks like one of Brett's crew members from the past trip posted up on Bloodydecks! 
Great report and a few pics here's a link!
Brett get some rest and keep us posted on the adventure.

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/of...deep-drop-fishing-swords-team-booby-trap.html

On my phone hope it post right.


----------



## mjz

Rooting for the Booby Trap crew to get tight!


----------



## angler_joe

That's pretty sweet! Tightness comes tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## Hotrod

Good luck tomorrow guys!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Good luck on your last day Brett. I'm counting on you to show those Cali boys how to Get Tight SUCKA!


----------



## broadonrod

We have decided to release the sleeping GIANT in the morning.... Tightness awaits!!!! Fear not my friend we bust our butts to bring home the title LOL.... Time to Get Tight Suckas!!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Rigging secret baits now time to end the war  ! They will be selling Swordfish at McDonalds in Cali by dark tomorrow .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## nelson6500

broadonrod said:


> We have decided to release the sleeping GIANT in the morning.... Tightness awaits!!!! Fear not my friend we bust our butts to bring home the title LOL.... Time to Get Tight Suckas!!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Rigging secret baits now time to end the war  ! They will be selling Swordfish at McDonalds in Cali by dark tomorrow .... Capt. Ahab


Bring it home Brother :brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## crawfishking

FISH TAILS said:


> Looks like one of Brett's crew members from the past trip posted up on Bloodydecks!
> Great report and a few pics here's a link!
> Brett get some rest and keep us posted on the adventure.
> 
> http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/of...deep-drop-fishing-swords-team-booby-trap.html
> 
> On my phone hope it post right.


That is really cool! You've got who knows how many people in California talking. ZZ Top's "Nationwide" should be the new Boobytrap song.

Good luck! Can't wait to read how all this plays out tomorrow.


----------



## Wompam

Get tight my broadbill brotha's, may the force b with u..........AHAB!!!!!!


----------



## JFolm

You guys are living the dream! Make us proud.


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> We have decided to release the sleeping GIANT in the morning.... Tightness awaits!!!! Fear not my friend we bust our butts to bring home the title LOL.... Time to Get Tight Suckas!!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Rigging secret baits now time to end the war  ! They will be selling Swordfish at McDonalds in Cali by dark tomorrow .... Capt. Ahab


The swordfish are in trouble Brett is breaking out the Boobytrap Sashimi!! It is Time For Tightness SUCKA!!!! Go show your Cali crew what the Texas Starburst is all about! Can't wait to see pictures of the fish flopping on the deck!


----------



## Disco Lady

Dale CONO!!!!!:texasflag


DL :mpd:


----------



## Chiqelin

Good Luck to Brett and Jeff fishing with Mike S and Jerry H on the Fish Hawk today. I was luck enough to host the boys the past couple of days great guys. Any time the Capt. Beak suggest we pay attention to something new with his experience as a boat owner and angler we should listen. Brett it was my pleasure and I hope you continue with your unbelievable success. Jeff keep him out of trouble and go get them today. Know secret where you going today right back where you were for the last 15 hour fight. Much props to Bob Woodard for hooking us up with the Booby Trap boys and putting the whole thing together.


----------



## [email protected]

Time to put the hurt on 'em boys!!!


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

broadonrod said:


> We have decided to release the sleeping GIANT in the morning.... Tightness awaits!!!! Fear not my friend we bust our butts to bring home the title LOL.... Time to Get Tight Suckas!!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Rigging secret baits now time to end the war  ! They will be selling Swordfish at McDonalds in Cali by dark tomorrow .... Capt. Ahab


Not only McDonalds but I hear the In and Out burger added it to their menu, they heard the Booby Trap had hit the California coast.... Good Luck...


----------



## fishinguy

No Updates Yet ?


----------



## finz

They must be tight !!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Just got off the satellite phone with Brett they are TIGHT SUCKAS!!!! They have been fighting it for thirty or forty minutes!


----------



## angler_joe

Sweet!


----------



## madhatter1256

Hope they land it.


----------



## capttravis

Just talked to Brett again on the sat phone, still tight but getting closer... Hope they get this one!!!! Hour and a half in


----------



## Red Tuna

Awesome news - fingers crossed!

:cheers:


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

FISH TAILS said:


> Just got off the satellite phone with Brett they are TIGHT SUCKAS!!!! They have been fighting it for thirty or forty minutes!


Awesome, show those Californians how Texans fish!!!


----------



## SEA SLOT

Looks like they might need to book some new return flights!


----------



## 2Beez

I am heading out thursday am for cocodrie and I am really looking forward to pics of fish on deck before we head out. Good Luck Ahab and the Boobytrap bring it to the dock!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## Disco Lady

Get-er-done Sucka!!!!!:texasflag


DL


----------



## capttravis

Funny u mention return tickets.. Brett just called me again, said fish is stuck in the thermocline, going to be a long night!!!


----------



## cgmorgan06

Anxious to see some pics. I hope they land it. That would just be 1 more awesome achievement to add to the the Booby Trap crew's list that never ends.


----------



## jgale

capttravis said:


> Funny u mention return tickets.. Brett just called me again, said fish is stuck in the thermocline, going to be a long night!!!


Hope they got travelers insurance  Way to go guys! Bases loaded, bottom of the ninth and time to knock it out of the park!


----------



## justhookit

I've been so busy lately but I saw this thread was getting so many replies and knew something really cool must be going on.

Way to go guys I am really pulling for y'all.


----------



## Tom Andrews

Lots of naysayers and skeptics out there right now. Told Brett there were a lot of them out there. We all need to shoot a bunch of crows tomorrow and overnight them so Brett can give the a big banquet


----------



## crawfishking

Yeah, I like how they're saying "well only catching one doesn't mean anything"! Really? Then how come nobody else has done it? 

I have to admit I've read some humble comments as well though.

GO TEXAS!


----------



## angler_joe

The suspense continues.................Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

hope the one they are tight on is a beast


----------



## angler_joe

I have a feeling its not a pup............


----------



## capttravis

Just got off the phone again, still tight and now fish is taking a good bit of line, famous last words before getting cut off the sat phone, "it's going to be a long night"


----------



## snapperlicious

Can't wait to see the report. they're getting dogged on bloody decks by a few guys.


----------



## crawfishking

capttravis said:


> Just got off the phone again, still tight and now fish is taking a good bit of line, famous last words before getting cut off the sat phone, "it's going to be a long night"


Dambit!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

capttravis said:


> Just got off the phone again, still tight and now fish is taking a good bit of line, famous last words before getting cut off the sat phone, "it's going to be a long night"


Hope you get her!


----------



## fishinguy

Damon hope they get it


----------



## gigem87

Bloody Decks post says they are on hand crank, not electric reel.


----------



## Disco Lady

CONO!!!! Get her please!!

DL


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

what pound test are they using? braid i would assume..


----------



## Chiqelin

They are on a 80W with braid. The fish is acting just like Sunday/Monday when it got dark the fish did not to come up through the thermocline. Good news is the weather was great the last few days.


----------



## Hotrod

So what time estimated caught/hooked up Cali time? 5pm?


----------



## bigfishtx

Prob hooked a shark? Or lost it.


----------



## broadonrod

Well we are headed back to the dock ... We hooked a really big fish at 4:30 yesterday and just pulled the hook after 10 hours and 17 minutes:/... We never saw the fish but had it upto 140' under the boat ... We could see it on the bottom machine a few times... She stuck on the thermocline most of the fight and turned at the end like she was coming up, did the typical head shake and thru the hook... We had her back to 150' or so when the hook pulled ... There are some big swords here it took us most of the day to get the bite and the action is not real fast but the new world record could Def come from Cali if someone puts the time in.... I'm going to get a little sleep while we are heading in thanks everyone for all the cool post .... It looks like we may have to come back and give this another shot!!! I'll get some pics up later we rebooked our flight so I should have some time this afternoon... Thanks again Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## trapper67

Heck of an effort. Yall done good.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Wow guys, no one can say you did not try!! Way to go!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Calmday

Well you guys sure did give it hell. Congrats on hooking up with a couple of monsters.


----------



## wacker

Sorry about the loss Capt. Good job on getting tight both days out though, That is super! Those swordys take forever to heat up in that cold water.

Safe travels Boys!:texasflag


----------



## crawfishking

Seems like you still did what no one else has. Good job. Sorry you didn't land it.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Epic trip nonetheless bro you just did battle for 24+ hours with some California Beast which is more than they or the Florida boys have done!! The Texas swords are in trouble with you coming home. I am looking forward to the pics and hearing all about the trip! For those of us not fishing it was nice to follow the thread!


----------



## hilton

Unacceptable!

Come back with your sword, OR on your sword! lol

Nice attempt Brett - better luck next time.

Tom


----------



## Bret

Well Brett. Y'all proved it can be done. Heck of an effort from the Texas boys!! Sorry y'all couldn't get one in the boat.


----------



## jdipper1

Get some well deserved rest.

GOD Bless


----------



## fishinguy

**** well this was exciting for everyone. This has been a great thread. You guys did good hopefully next time there is a little blood on the deck.


----------



## snapperlicious

Better luck next time!


----------



## Keith Poe

Lots of big eye threshers where you were fishing they rip right through the gill nets they are monsters and incredibly strong in the cold water.

the areas you were fishing have been fished the same way many times over and over.

I have trolled them from the bottom up and drifted them for 3-5 days straight while swords were being picked off by the commercial fleet up top.

I usually use 12, 12-18" baits spread out over 300' one every 25' on 15' 400# leaders.

In our area there are many different oceanographic conditions to consider it's not like the gulf stream stacking them up on the bottom and the tracking is incredibly informative completely different than the gulf stream.

The swordfish behave completely different at night here than there, different thermocline depth and you have to consider the areas of oxygen minimum layers and you need to know what they are feeding on in the area.

Marine mammals are a good sign and the fronts are one behavior and the upwelling is another, under currents etc. and the prey usually is push away from the smaller structure and different prey is at different depths not just bottom.

Most of the fish are out side the so cal bight at the right time but you have to know when, inside is usually just scabs unless some larger prey has massed inside and everything is perfect.

If your seeing Marlin your in the wrong place.

I'm rebuilding my 31' Bertram i recently picked up in Louisiana then i'm going to be targetting them again just a matter of a decent number of fish showing again no more targetting them with so few around hooked enough to know now but most likely will not be sharing the information like the Salmon Sharks i recently dialed in here as well keeping it low key for research.

You were given great information from some good fishermen like i have been saying it's not as easy as you think it's not as easy as there drag bottom on structure.

Here is one of my sticks i broke last season pushing 100# or drag on a nice fish got some custom built by seek rods well see if they can hold up.

I added the broken rod from the 100# or drag an a 19'-6" thresher picture and a few others like the breeder salmon sharks no one elses has been abble to catch here sportfishing.

Wait till this winter when the commercial fleet is hammering them in good numbers and come back done deal but don't stick to bottom fishing meter is going to depict where they are and surface mammals will put you on top of them.


----------



## angler_joe

Interesting....... :thanksgiv


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

angler_joe said:


> Interesting....... :thanksgiv


Yup?


----------



## wtc3

I see school is in session. Glad I got here when I did! hwell:


----------



## Chase This!

19'6" Thresher. Good lord. What was the weight estimate???


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yes.. Very Interesting*

Mr Poe, No Disrespect, But this Thread is about Two of the Best Three(#3 was left at the Booby Trap) Sword Fishermen in the United States waters and probably two of the Best Sword Fishermen in the World (at this time). They are by far the Most Knowledgable fishing for swords by Rod/Reel than anyone out there and probably have as much time fishing for them as Longliners do on the Upper East Coast. So if there is Swords there, Brett and Jeff Will find them, Land them and share how it is done. You see all they need is a Whack and The Sword Whisperer's will go to work and "ENTICE" the Bite which in Turn causes the Tight.
If They come back without Putting a Sword on the Deck, I will be VERY Suprised and well as another Thousand freinds here will be.
I can Hear them now Hollering "TIGHT".

What Tha HayYell.....


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Oh...almost forgot...*

This is Also the same guys who go out and Land a Super Grand Slam on a Whim(They were asked to do it) and Completed it in 4-hours..In Fact, they have done it twice with the Same Angler in the Hot seat..


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Reverend!! FISH ON!!


----------



## broadonrod

Just made it back to the dock... There are some big swords here .. Over 24 hours of our trip fighting 2 swords .... We are sitting here with some local fisherman reading the post and wow is all there is to say... We have some new 2coolers coming aboard from here in Cali... Thanks Keith for all the shark fishing info we may try that next time in Cali .... I figured the bottom here would hold some big swords and man does it... These guys here are lucky to have the quality of fish they are holding here and I think soon there will be a mule hanging on the Marlin Club scales... As we suspected the big ones are deep... 2000' range .... The squid were a challenge as we expected but we figured out how to get atound then after a few drops... The Black gill cod are another problem that took a while over come... But the Texas bump troll sem to make the big girls eat... Wish we would have been fishing a little heavier line class these fish ate cold and stick hard... We had a few wacks from smaller swords but I think they were full do to the amount of bait in the Deep Scattered Layer (DSL)... That much bait always equals short bites and wacked up squid... Thank you guys from the Boats Chiqelin 54 Bertram and the Fish Hawk 58 Viking for everything !!!! Super nice rigs !!! Super nice guys !!! Thanks Ali from BD for the kind words I'm sure you will get you a day timer soon... Get Tight Suckas! Just not to tight lol! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Keith Poe

Some say as much as 1000 but we estimate 700 to be safe.

Had 8 Makos to 150# that day and 3 other threshers in the 250# class all tagged and released but one thresher the captain wanted.

Makos here are like swordfish there lots of them best night was 53 tagged and released with one at 200#, 250# and about 350# only one picture came out and it was bad but you can see me petting her before the release.


----------



## DRILHER

Thanks for posting up this trip. We've following every move. The live reports from the RIK trips too. These reports make a day stuck on land easier. Gret job Brett you guys are the BEST.


----------



## ReelProShop

**** Brett.. was pulling for ya. My limited experience tells me guys here on monster fish for over 5 hours turns out to be a shark. There's been a few guys claim Grander Swords were on the hook that were seen and lost but they all seem to have breached at some point. The SoCal fish being hooked for so long and knowing the big sharks that live there made me want you to catch it so we could finally say Really Big Girls act like sharks. Cold Water I"m sure makes them act different too. Great trip for sure.... great reports...

Time to reload and get back out there! WE need to know what's down there!!!


----------



## Keith Poe

When these show up in mass in fall 1800' out side of San Nicolas where the seas get fun on the structure is the place.

Scattering layer right on, use to hear everyone laugh about that and the squid i was using.

The primary size baits they chew is 12" mantel.

Out side there is plenty of drift no bump needed.

The commercial harpoon guys fishing inside do so to reduce cost and stay away from the rough conditions outside and swords are worth 2/3 more than net fish and they can sight fish inside much easier unlike outside lots of things to consider here.

The big scores are out side late season when the big breaks stack up and the prey migrates in like the chart shows and the swords are on them and the nets some times score over 100 swords per run on severail sets.

If your targetting the scatterring layer you would be wise to utilise the multiple bait system but the swords will primarly be below the layer looking up for silhouettes.






.


----------



## broadonrod

Ya I'm hearing a few people through ing the shark word around but have caught 4 sharks , three dif speicies over 1000 lbs and brother these were not sharks ... They bit j just like the last 500+ swords we have caught... One thing about it when a sword beats on your bait, wacks your weight off before you get tight you know the scoop... Not sharks bro.. The guys have a fishery here that is unreal wish we had more time... Lots of them know what to look for now and some good fisherman at that .. Won't be long now before the donkeys start hitting the deck... We got there address  ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## bkb7777

From what I was told by my dad who used to fish tournaments when I was in diapers Brett used to hunt sharks like he does swords now.. I think he would know the differences.. I say respool with a little bigger braid and show these guys it's not a shark lol and land that grander sword!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Cono!!! Brett, sorry you didn't land the BEASt!! As for so called sharks, brother if the boys say there tight!!! You better believe them Sucka!!! I fought my nickel in Miami, for 5 hours here and it also stayed in that comfort zone, for many hours tuff fish. Someone will put a slob! on that dock..one day in Cali, cause the number one boat in Texas, just showed them all there tricks Sucka!!! Good luck to all you boys there.

DL :texasflag

SAIL!!!!

By the way....Keith Poe how many daytime swords have you caught? Cause these guys on the Booby Trap! are the KINGS!!! Of tightness...Sucka!!!:texasflag


----------



## wacker

Next time you get one up to 200' or so put a couple of weights on Poes ankles and drop his *** down there so he can see what kind of fish it is. PLEASE!!!!:headknock:headknock

Trolling dildos for such long hours in the dark has really gotten to the poor boy.


----------



## broadonrod

wacker said:


> Next time you get one up to 200' or so put a couple of weights on Poes ankles and drop his *** down there so he can see what kind of fish it is. PLEASE!!!!:headknock:headknock
> 
> Trolling dildos for such long hours in the dark has really gotten to the poor boy.


LoL!!! The guys here in Cali seem to think he has been touched by the great spirit Lmao.... Lots of info from a guy that has never caught a sword.. :/... Oh as I am typing someone said he caught one on a charter in Florida once ... Reminds me of a couple people I know in Texas though Lmao again ... Get tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab That was funny bro


----------



## Wompam

Keith Poe said:


> Lots of big eye threshers where you were fishing they rip right through the gill nets they are monsters and incredibly strong in the cold water.
> 
> the areas you were fishing have been fished the same way many times over and over.
> 
> I have trolled them from the bottom up and drifted them for 3-5 days straight while swords were being picked off by the commercial fleet up top.
> 
> I usually use 12, 12-18" baits spread out over 300' one every 25' on 15' 400# leaders.
> 
> In our area there are many different oceanographic conditions to consider it's not like the gulf stream stacking them up on the bottom and the tracking is incredibly informative completely different than the gulf stream.
> 
> The swordfish behave completely different at night here than there, different thermocline depth and you have to consider the areas of oxygen minimum layers and you need to know what they are feeding on in the area.
> 
> Marine mammals are a good sign and the fronts are one behavior and the upwelling is another, under currents etc. and the prey usually is push away from the smaller structure and different prey is at different depths not just bottom.
> 
> Most of the fish are out side the so cal bight at the right time but you have to know when, inside is usually just scabs unless some larger prey has massed inside and everything is perfect.
> 
> If your seeing Marlin your in the wrong place.
> 
> I'm rebuilding my 31' Bertram i recently picked up in Louisiana then i'm going to be targetting them again just a matter of a decent number of fish showing again no more targetting them with so few around hooked enough to know now but most likely will not be sharing the information like the Salmon Sharks i recently dialed in here as well keeping it low key for research.
> 
> You were given great information from some good fishermen like i have been saying it's not as easy as you think it's not as easy as there drag bottom on structure.
> 
> Here is one of my sticks i broke last season pushing 100# or drag on a nice fish got some custom built by seek rods well see if they can hold up.
> 
> I added the broken rod from the 100# or drag an a 19'-6" thresher picture and a few others like the breeder salmon sharks no one elses has been abble to catch here sportfishing.
> 
> Wait till this winter when the commercial fleet is hammering them in good numbers and come back done deal but don't stick to bottom fishing meter is going to depict where they are and surface mammals will put you on top of them.











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g2mfmj


----------



## wtc3

wacker said:


> Next time you get one up to 200' or so put a couple of weights on Poes ankles and drop his *** down there so he can see what kind of fish it is. PLEASE!!!!:headknock:headknock
> 
> Trolling dildos for such long hours in the dark has really gotten to the poor boy.


Maybe he could pet it and talk real sweet to it!

:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Keith Poe

Once lol caught plenty in the gulf stream it's as easy as catching makos here.

I've had more to the boat here than you have and my first nickel to the boat was in 1997.

I know how when and where to hook them here just the end game has been difficult in a small boat by my self and i'm one of the only guys working on it here deep most toss baits on their heads while they are crapping on the surface stuffed full trying to digest to go back down and pig out.

Here's one of three i pooned harpooning in so cal in one day another easy way to get them.

Did i understand correctly you were not abble to visually identify your targeted species ?

3 days no fish after all the hype to say nothing about all the guys here laughing not me i understand how difficult it is.

If you come at the right time when they are stacked up it will happen.

I have a larger boat for a crew now no more 3-5 day runs 100 plus off shore, a crew to help land the fish it will happen already figured out but not dialed i keep loosing at the end game but that's easy to correct.











.


----------



## Wompam

keith poe said:


> once lol caught plenty in the gulf stream it's as easy as catching makos here.
> 
> I've had more to the boat here than you have and my first nickel to the boat was in 1997.
> 
> I know how when and where to hook them here just the end game has been difficult in a small boat by my self and i'm one of the only guys working on it here deep most toss baits on their heads while they are crapping on the surface stuffed full trying to digest to go back down and pig out.
> 
> Here's one of three i pooned harpooning in so cal in one day another easy way to get them.
> 
> Did i understand correctly you were not abble to visually identify your targeted species ?
> 
> 3 days no fish after all the hype to say nothing about all the guys here laughing not me i understand how difficult it is.
> 
> If you come at the right time when they are stacked up it will happen.
> 
> I have a larger boat for a crew now no more 3-5 day runs 100 plus off shore, a crew to help land the fish it will happen already figured out but not dialed i keep loosing at the end game but that's easy to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## broadonrod

Wompam said:


> View attachment 519963


... Wow LMAO... Touched by the great spirit ... I love it... This guy posted something about sewing somebody on another fishing forum for screwing with him .... Watch out .... Video sounds like a **** movie sound track lol... I need some sleep ... Get Tight Suckas ! I'll load some pics soon as I can... Thanks again for all the replies this is 2cool.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Keith Poe

broadonrod said:


> ... Wow LMAO... Touched by the great spirit ... I love it... This guy posted something about sewing somebody on another fishing forum for screwing with him .... Watch out .... Video sounds like a **** movie sound track lol... I need some sleep ... Get Tight Suckas ! I'll load some pics soon as I can... Thanks again for all the replies this is 2cool.... Capt. Ahab


Can't wait to see the fish pictures should be epic lol

Good to see you talking about scatterring layers and thermoclines and not laughing about them anymore not as easy as you thought and insinuated it was going to be and even with a crew and yacht didn't get it done.

i don't wanna beat up on ya not why i chimed in thought i would offer some pointers but you had to attack guess you have a raw nerve i dunno i wish all the success in the world next trip.

Be good to your self.


----------



## IvoryRoot

There's always one it seems.hwell:


----------



## Snap Draggin

broadonrod said:


> LoL!!! The guys here in Cali seem to think he has been touched by the great spirit Lmao.... Lots of info from a guy that has never caught a sword.. :/... Oh as I am typing someone said he caught one on a charter in Florida once ... Reminds me of a couple people I know in Texas though Lmao again ... Get tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab That was funny bro


Doesn't a Thresher shark use its tail to stun its prey?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thresher_shark

So couldn't the "wacks" you saw been the wack of the sharks tail? I'm just asking. I'm not saying it was a shark, but you can't deny that possibility exists. And who knows what a 900 pound Thresher Shark would fight like if snagged in the tail? If the fish were swords, wouldn't one of those two fish that combined for 20 hours of fight time jumped at least once?

Here is the story of the world record Thresher. You can see where they too thought it was a swordfish.

"As Holtz started clearing the lines to get ready for trolling, one rod got bit. He asked what to do, essentially asking whether to follow IGFA rules. He was told to put it into free spool to see if the fish would eat the bait.

It did and Holtz set the hook and handed it off to Patterson, not thinking it was a world-record thresher. Patterson handed the rod off again to get into his fighting harness.

For 2 hours, Patterson reeled up the fish only to have it swim back down. They thought it was a swordfish.

"This fish is coming up pretty readily, then the fish stops again," Patterson said. "This time the run is faster, deeper and harder than any run it's made."


----------



## broadonrod

Keith Poe said:


> Can't wait to see the fish pictures should be epic lol


 your everything the 30 PMs I have got in the last 2 hours say you are LoL ,.. Your the best Keith ... Go catch something the weather is grey and the swords are biting ... LMAO ... Get Tight Sucka! Go catch another squid you're the best ... Say Get Tight Sucka! 3 times and click you crocks together and you will be catching swords in your owne back yard before you know it... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Gilbert

Snap Draggin said:


> Doesn't a Thresher shark use its tail to stun its prey?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thresher_shark
> 
> So couldn't the "wacks" you saw been the wack of the sharks tail? I'm just asking. I'm not saying it was a shark, but you can't deny that possibility exists. And who knows what a 900 pound Thresher Shark would fight like if snagged in the tail? If the fish were swords, wouldn't one of those two fish that combined for 20 hours of fight time jumped at least once?
> 
> Here is the story of the world record Thresher. You can see where they too thought it was a swordfish.
> 
> "As Holtz started clearing the lines to get ready for trolling, one rod got bit. He asked what to do, essentially asking whether to follow IGFA rules. He was told to put it into free spool to see if the fish would eat the bait.
> 
> It did and Holtz set the hook and handed it off to Patterson, not thinking it was a world-record thresher. Patterson handed the rod off again to get into his fighting harness.
> 
> For 2 hours, Patterson reeled up the fish only to have it swim back down. They thought it was a swordfish.
> 
> "This fish is coming up pretty readily, then the fish stops again," Patterson said. "This time the run is faster, deeper and harder than any run it's made."


have you ever caught a swordfish? me either.


----------



## Keith Poe

Snap Draggin said:


> Doesn't a Thresher shark use its tail to stun its prey?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thresher_shark
> 
> So couldn't the "wacks" you saw been the wack of the sharks tail? I'm just asking. I'm not saying it was a shark, but you can't deny that possibility exists. And who knows what a 900 pound Thresher Shark would fight like if snagged in the tail? If the fish were swords, wouldn't one of those two fish that combined for 20 hours of fight time jumped at least once?
> 
> Here is the story of the world record Thresher. You can see where they too thought it was a swordfish.
> 
> "As Holtz started clearing the lines to get ready for trolling, one rod got bit. He asked what to do, essentially asking whether to follow IGFA rules. He was told to put it into free spool to see if the fish would eat the bait.
> 
> It did and Holtz set the hook and handed it off to Patterson, not thinking it was a world-record thresher. Patterson handed the rod off again to get into his fighting harness.
> 
> For 2 hours, Patterson reeled up the fish only to have it swim back down. They thought it was a swordfish.
> 
> "This fish is coming up pretty readily, then the fish stops again," Patterson said. "This time the run is faster, deeper and harder than any run it's made."


After a thresher tail whacks to stun the prey like when we are trolling we pull the boat out of gear and let the bait fall simulating a killed bait and they come around and eat it then fight like mad freight train never ending.

If the tail eventually wore through the bimini it would also make since but honestly i would like to believe it was a swordfish but it's very likely it was a big eye notorious with the commercial fleet nick named brown threshers net destroyers slug it out deep and hard like a salmon shark.

As a side note makos are faster than a swordfish and on going research seems to indicate salmon sharks are even faster.

Make no mistake game sharks are bad ***.

This is a 14' mouth hooked commone thresher with a 18" baitomatic with a mackerel attached tagged and released.


----------



## Snap Draggin

Gilbert said:


> have you ever caught a swordfish? me either.


I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Keith Poe

broadonrod said:


> your everything the 30 PMs I have got in the last 2 hours say you are LoL ,.. Your the best Keith ... Go catch something the weather is grey and the swords are biting ... LMAO ... Get Tight Sucka! Go catch another squid you're the best ... Say Get Tight Sucka! 3 times and click you crocks together and you will be catching swords in your owne back yard before you know it... Capt. Ahab


Follow the swordie brick road Dorthy my inbox is blowing up the Callie crew loves ya lol.


----------



## WilliamH

Why is it when someone has a difference of opinion or a different view here they are labeled as a hater?


----------



## broadonrod

Snap Draggin said:


> Doesn't a Thresher shark use its tail to stun its prey?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thresher_shark
> 
> So couldn't the "wacks" you saw been the wack of the sharks tail? I'm just asking. I'm not saying it was a shark, but you can't deny that possibility exists. And who knows what a 900 pound Thresher Shark would fight like if snagged in the tail? If the fish were swords, wouldn't one of those two fish that combined for 20 hours of fight time jumped at least once?
> 
> Here is the story of the world record Thresher. You can see where they too thought it was a swordfish.
> 
> "As Holtz started clearing the lines to get ready for trolling, one rod got bit. He asked what to do, essentially asking whether to follow IGFA rules. He was told to put it into free spool to see if the fish would eat the bait.
> 
> It did and Holtz set the hook and handed it off to Patterson, not thinking it was a world-record thresher. Patterson handed the rod off again to get into his fighting harness.
> 
> For 2 hours, Patterson reeled up the fish only to have it swim back down. They thought it was a swordfish.
> 
> "This fish is coming up pretty readily, then the fish stops again," Patterson said. "This time the run is faster, deeper and harder than any run it's made."


Not a bad question... We have caught lots if threshers... They could be cunfused by a crew that hasn't seen many... The best one we ever caught was around 600 lbs and was our first one... At that time I thought it was a sword... Now after catching several threshers and hundreds of swords the difference is easy to tell... I would say its as easy to a bird hunter as determining a dove our a cowbird or comaring deer to a cow opening day ... Sharks don't fight like swords and swords don't always jump... These were swords but it really doesn't matter they won the fight .... Swords 2 Booby Trap team 0 ... :/. We will be back .... And bringing bigger sheet we found were the big ones hide . Capt. Ahab


----------



## kVaV

Get tight suckas!!! #sharkonrod


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Oh lord!!! FISH ON!! Ask the locals that were on the boat, they should be able to tell you!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I have never seen a shark on rod and reel go for 12+ hrs!!?? And our biggest was 1121.4 lbs gulf record at the time on rod and reel from Key West to Brownsville Texas caught on 80 lb line. Just sayin. FISH ON!!


----------



## bigfishtx

Sharkonrod. Lol


----------



## wampuscat

Hope ya catch one soon, about to be huntin season!! Get er dun!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*worthy post for Cabbage*



bigfishtx said:


> Sharkonrod. Lol


Think this Guys deserves More Green for this one... How bout it Capt Ahab??? another NickName for ya to Use in California...LOL


----------



## bigfishtx

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> I have never seen a shark on rod and reel go for 12+ hrs!!?? And our biggest was 1121.4 lbs gulf record at the time on rod and reel from Key West to Brownsville Texas caught on 80 lb line. Just sayin. FISH ON!!


Bet you were not cranking him up 2000' either....probably caught the fish in less than 100" of water?

I know a friend of mine caught a Thresher off of Cabo years ago, and it was about 150 lbs, he said it kicked his rear. The guy was a legendary Captain out of Port A. *Yea, yea yea.* Old salts know who I am talking about.

I don't know much more bout them other than that.


----------



## Konan

I caught a blue marlin on my Zebco one time. If you want to argue with me I will tell Mont. 

I believe in the Moby Dick Hunter. He knows a whale when he sees one. 

Your opinion is valued, your ego is not. 

TIGHTNESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SUCKA!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I forgot this one, Once I caught a 2 lb puffer fish!! Where's the Dam bait shop!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## FishRisk

bigfishtx said:


> Sharkonrod. Lol


Here fish, fish, fish...yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## Savage Rods

Everyones an expert it seems. Brett just go do what you do best


----------



## CAT TALES

The good news is that the swords will be waiting for the Booby Trap here in Texas!!! Come on home guys!!!! Way to go!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

I'm ready bro just get your cranking arm ready and hope we don't hook one like the last 2 here .... Or let's do ... I heard Wampum wampedum! Ready to see his post ..We are fixing to have dinner with some of the fisherman here and The Beak cool fellas around here..
.. . Thanks again Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam

broadonrod said:


> I'm ready bro just get your cranking arm ready and hope we don't hook one like the last 2 here .... Or let's do ... I heard Wampum wampedum! Ready to see his post ..We are fixing to have dinner with some of the fisherman here and The Beak cool fellas around here..
> .. . Thanks again Get Tight Suckas! Capt.
> 
> That Poe fella,....fell into the gunnel 2 many times getting smoked by sharks...i mean swords (this is only my opinion):rotfl:....No doubt that your arm will cramp up if u fish with AHAB, period!! Tell the good folks from Cali that Texas says GET TIGHT SUCKA'S, a legend is leaving, have a safe trip back to GODS country. I'll post report 2mrw, thanks bro.


----------



## Keith Poe

Wompam said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready bro just get your cranking arm ready and hope we don't hook one like the last 2 here .... Or let's do ... I heard Wampum wampedum! Ready to see his post ..We are fixing to have dinner with some of the fisherman here and The Beak cool fellas around here..
> .. . Thanks again Get Tight Suckas! Capt.
> 
> That Poe fella,....fell into the gunnel 2 many times getting smoked by sharks...i mean swords (this is only my opinion):rotfl:....No doubt that your arm will cramp up if u fish with AHAB, period!! Tell the good folks from Cali that Texas says GET TIGHT SUCKA'S, a legend is leaving, have a safe trip back to GODS country. I'll post report 2mrw, thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Skunked never saw the fish maybe next time
Click to expand...


----------



## crawfishking

:headknock


----------



## broadonrod

Wompam said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready bro just get your cranking arm ready and hope we don't hook one like the last 2 here .... Or let's do ... I heard Wampum wampedum! Ready to see his post ..We are fixing to have dinner with some of the fisherman here and The Beak cool fellas around here..
> .. . Thanks again Get Tight Suckas! Capt.
> 
> That Poe fella,....fell into the gunnel 2 many times getting smoked by sharks...i mean swords (this is only my opinion):rotfl:....No doubt that your arm will cramp up if u fish with AHAB, period!! Tell the good folks from Cali that Texas says GET TIGHT SUCKA'S, a legend is leaving, have a safe trip back to GODS country. I'll post report 2mrw, thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro can't wait to see your post.... Congrats on all your swords... We just left dinner with a restaurant full of great fisherman and I was telling them about all the swords you just nailed... These guys here are pumped... Bob Woodard with Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine is the man that put all this together and is starting the new fishery... I can't wait to get him and the rest of the gang to Texas ... They all want to fly in for the next Swordfish Seminar and several are subscribing to Hilton's already after we viewed the charts to find the spots ... The Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine comes out tomorrow if anyone want to order it... Bob Woodard is one heck of a writer and fisherman...he had taken slot of time to put all this together to start there fishery...
> he took rigged baits, hooks, windons, weights and is getting all the stuff needed to get everyone started here in Cali ... I can't wait to see what these guys hang in the scales now... They will be stocking bigger braid too... What a blast meeting all these great fisherman... We will be back and my team has been ask to fish a couple marlin tournaments this season if the weather in Texas is bad we will be back soon... Get tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab
Click to expand...


----------



## wacker

Keith Poe said:


> Wompam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skunked never saw the fish maybe next time
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:good one!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JShupe

What a turd in a punch bowl. :headknock @ Poedunk


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Skunked never saw the fish maybe next time[/quote]

They felt sorry for you and left you a couple, now go out there and get some. We will be waiting for your report!! HA HA HA HA HA wonder how long we will be waiting!!??


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I think you better get in touch with Savage Rods and have him make you a couple and that way you won't be breaking them on those little ole sharks!! Give me a break!! No Fish on for you!!


----------



## pierce2901

JShupe said:


> What a turd in a punch bowl. :headknock @ Poedunk


I sure hope he fishes better than he writes. I had a hard time figuring out what he was saying..........

What is the old saying? If you cant beat him join him? Poe might want to consider that cause HE IS NOT GOING TO BEAT HIM!!!!! Just something for you to consider Poe..........GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!!!


----------



## wtc3

pierce2901 said:


> I sure hope he fishes better than he writes. I had a hard time figuring out what he was saying..........
> 
> What is the old saying? If you cant beat him join him? Poe might want to consider that cause HE IS NOT GOING TO BEAT HIM!!!!! Just something for you to consider Poe..........GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!!!


No joke!! At least throw in a dam comma somewhere!

Get Hooked .......... on Phonics Sucka!!!


----------



## Konan

To: He hoo Catches Big Sharks

Peace, Love and Happiness sucka! Lifes to short, if you have a big Ego you better be able to back it up. 

Love,

The "Reel Barbarian"


----------



## pierce2901

wtc3 said:


> No joke!! At least throw in a dam comma somewhere!
> 
> Get Hooked .......... on Phonics Sucka!!!


That is funny rite der........i dont care who you are. LOL!!


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Amazing!!!!!!*



Keith Poe said:


> Once lol caught plenty in the gulf stream it's as easy as catching makos here.
> 
> I've had more to the boat here than you have and my first nickel to the boat was in 1997.
> 
> I know how when and where to hook them here just the end game has been difficult in a small boat by my self and i'm one of the only guys working on it here deep most toss baits on their heads while they are crapping on the surface stuffed full trying to digest to go back down and pig out.
> 
> Here's one of three i pooned harpooning in so cal in one day another easy way to get them.
> 
> Did i understand correctly you were not abble to visually identify your targeted species ?
> 
> 3 days no fish after all the hype to say nothing about all the guys here laughing not me i understand how difficult it is.
> 
> If you come at the right time when they are stacked up it will happen.
> 
> I have a larger boat for a crew now no more 3-5 day runs 100 plus off shore, a crew to help land the fish it will happen already figured out but not dialed i keep loosing at the end game but that's easy to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not only does KP have more information than anyone else but he also has bionic eyesight.....He spotted a swordfish 11 miles away on Gyro binoculars!?!?!?!?!? Really? No REALLY?????


----------



## Savage Rods

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> I think you better get in touch with Savage Rods and have him make you a couple and that way you won't be breaking them on those little ole sharks!! Give me a break!! No Fish on for you!!


Hey, how did I get mixed up in this mess? Unreal


----------



## Konan

Savage Rods said:


> Hey, how did I get mixed up in this mess? Unreal


Thats what happens when you make good sticks. :doowapsta


----------



## jgale

Miles2Fish said:


> Not only does KP have more information than anyone else but he also has bionic eyesight.....He spotted a swordfish 11 miles away on Gyro binoculars!?!?!?!?!? Really? No REALLY?????


This was his explanation on youtube... "Since no one has asked how i could have spotted this one 11 miles away i will tell you since there are some issues involved with the claim unless you understand how it was acomplished

I saw the Marlin fleet was working﻿ the bow way to long from the tower on the harpoon boat i was in and sent the spotter to go take a look

This fish was satellite tagged for 45 minutes and recorded going 1500' with 600# buoyancy balls attached after being harpooned, button hole harpooned or run all the way through"

I still don't think he answered his own dang question unless he means to say he spotted boats and not the fish??

Say no to crack kids!


----------



## angler_joe

jgale said:


> Say no to crack kids!


And There My Friends is the moral of the Story!


----------



## Konan

Hey some of us dont need Crack to be CrAzY!


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Ah hah!*



jgale said:


> This was his explanation on youtube... "Since no one has asked how i could have spotted this one 11 miles away i will tell you since there are some issues involved with the claim unless you understand how it was acomplished
> 
> I saw the Marlin fleet was working﻿ the bow way to long from the tower on the harpoon boat i was in and sent the spotter to go take a look
> 
> This fish was satellite tagged for 45 minutes and recorded going 1500' with 600# buoyancy balls attached after being harpooned, button hole harpooned or run all the way through"
> 
> I still don't think he answered his own dang question unless he means to say he spotted boats and not the fish??
> 
> Say no to crack kids!


That makes more sense.....thanks jg


----------



## WilliamH

Did I miss it somewhere in here? 

How many did they catch on the west coast?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

15


----------



## WilliamH

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> 15


15 swords?!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

No man just kidding they hooked up a couple times and had 2 awful long fights. But they did see one from 13 miles away, they just could not get to it.


----------



## WilliamH

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> No man just kidding they hooked up a couple times and had 2 awful long fights. B*ut they did see one from 13 miles away, they just could not get to it.*


what?


----------



## Chase This!

wtc3 said:


> No joke!! At least throw in a dam comma somewhere!


Or.....at least.......a bunch.......of periods......


----------



## wacker

Chase This! said:


> Or.....at least.......a bunch.......of periods......


I hate periods,,,,,,,,,,,,,Makes the old lady look like this:hairout::hairout:,,,,,,,,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## wtc3

wacker said:


> I hate periods,,,,,,,,,,,,,Makes the old lady look like this:hairout::hairout:,,,,,,,,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


And meaner than a green gaffed Ling!!


----------



## Skeeter2525

Wacker that was funny as He**


----------



## Disco Lady

wacker said:


> I hate periods,,,,,,,,,,,,,Makes the old lady look like this:hairout::hairout:,,,,,,,,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


CONO!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:

DL :bluefish:


----------



## wtc3

Disco Lady said:


> CONO!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> DL :bluefish:


Haha!! Coño puro!:hairout:


----------



## FISH TAILS

wacker said:


> I hate periods,,,,,,,,,,,,,Makes the old lady look like this:hairout::hairout:,,,,,,,,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That is funny right there made my day!!!


----------



## Bret

wacker said:


> I hate periods,,,,,,,,,,,,,Makes the old lady look like this:hairout::hairout:,,,,,,,,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dang Jim.. glad your old lady dont read 2cool.. or you would be sleeping in the el camino..... Ha:ac550:


----------



## lucas_shane

broadonrod said:


> your everything the 30 PMs I have got in the last 2 hours say you are LoL ,.. Your the best Keith ... Go catch something the weather is grey and the swords are biting ... LMAO ... Get Tight Sucka! Go catch another squid you're the best ... Say Get Tight Sucka! 3 times and click you crocks together and you will be catching swords in your owne back yard before you know it... Capt. Ahab


Now that right there is some funny sh$t

Get'em Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

I have a few pics mostly video Ill get a short one together... Here is one pic Im loading some more now... We knew when this fellas showed up we had to be in the right area LOL. This is one of the stick boats working the area... While we were hunting the bottom they were hunting the top .. Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## Wompam

broadonrod said:


> I have a few pics mostly video Ill get a short one together... Here is one pic Im loading some more now... We knew when this fellas showed up we had to be in the right area LOL. This is one of the stick boats working the area... While we were hunting the bottom they were hunting the top .. Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


Beautiful


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the Beak , Jeff and I... A true legend of the Pacific coast... Bob Woodard hooked us up and what a great bunch of stories this guy has... I learned alot from him just listening the first day out about the area and he knows it inside and out... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple more.. This is pics of the 10 hour fight on Mikes 58 Viking the _*FISHAWK...*_ Thats Mike on the real... The 14 hour fight we were with the Beak on the 54 Bertram... I was just talking to Rory and thinking ... We battled with 2 Swords for over 24 hours and only fished for the swords about 18 hours the entire trip.. Talking to Bob and we may head back in October. Working on a video now... Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## Keith Poe

Nice pictures

Mikes good people

The harpoon boat is the top boat in California fished the same areas with them many times and the rest of the commercial fleet and is also a gill net boat that is owned by Blue Water Grill.

The gill netter here have a substantial impact on local species with an 83% by catch rate.

Drift gill nets are banned in the gulf and east coast but destroy the fishery just 3 miles from shore here government profits by landing taxes and later sales tax and all the revenue in between much like alcohol tobacco cannabis etc.

The US also lets banned long lines land their harvest in US ports when there is plenty of evidence they are over fishing the same fishery.

You would do very well to keep in contact with Steve Lassley he's the best and knows his fish and has a lot of friends in the very close tight nit code group of commercial sword fisherman here.

One of the deckhands on the commercial harpoon boat in your picture has fished with me to dial in Threshers rod and reel.

I haven't been swordfishing in nearly a year last time out lost another large fish.

I had to put the swordfish on the back burner.

The primary big game in So Cal is game sharks a big deal here and i just picked up a 31' Bertram and am going through it to make it heavy duty work boat to target White Sharks and Salmon Sharks with researchers from Florida, Japan, Alaska and all over California.

My heart is with using the new boat so i can take a crew and deck a Swordfish but i'm more committed to helping out where i'm most useful shark conservation.

Some exciting research on the sharks but i can not disclose exactly what we are doing i have to respect their privacy but i will say they are the top researchers and NOAA.

Seems they are excited about the Salmon Sharks and there is ongoing research regarding their speed it just might be faster than the Mako definitely faster than a Swordfish and fights incredibly hard.

Looking forward to hearing about your next west coast run, great weather here huh.

http://www.bluewatergrill.com/pilikia.php

.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Thanks for the pictures!! FISH ON guys. I like seeing what you guys are up to.


----------



## wacker

When I was a kid the stick boats used to do very well, Cool way to commercial fish and 0 bycatch 

The whole gill net thing thing that KPOE mentioned above is really puzzling, 80% of the spots I used to fish as a kid near the Channel Islands is now closed to fishing of any kind yet the gill netting and squid massacre still continues. 

Cali.... home of the PEW and Packard foundation,,,,,,Gotta love it.

Thanks for the pics Cappy and keeping all us no fishing ^&$$#& entertained with your quest.:texasflag


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Picture of the stick boat is really cool. It would be awesome to get one on top.


----------



## gonefishing2

I like how the one guy in the picture is wearing jacket in August. Only thing I hate about texas is it never cools off in the summer.


----------



## broadonrod

There are so many seals, whales , all kinds of dolphin ... I don't know how many dif mammal speicies there are in Cali... Think they focus on protecting them pretty hard...The water was 72 on top and they said that's the warmest they had seen it this time of the year in a long time .. It stayed cool to us the entire trip. It got really cool late at night... I didn't plan on that and was on the back deck watching them fight one of the swords shacking like a leaf... Def nice weather Cali has.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Yams

I always found it amazing, coming around the point in Cabo from the Cortez to the Pacific side, and that cool pacific air hits you in the face. The air temp difference in just a few feet is nuts. Feels awesome!


----------



## Northeastfishman

*It's only nice if you live on the beach*

I live in San Clemente...about an hour north of San Diego, the southern most beach town in Orange County.

I work in Aliso Viejo ... about 10 miles inland. I will leave work and it will be 101 here... once I get through the hills an to San Clemente it will be 81.

If you live East of the ocean it's freaking HOT in the summer!


----------



## Keith Poe

broadonrod said:


> There are so many seals, whales , all kinds of dolphin ... I don't know how many dif mammal speicies there are in Cali... Think they focus on protecting them pretty hard...The water was 72 on top and they said that's the warmest they had seen it this time of the year in a long time .. It stayed cool to us the entire trip. It got really cool late at night... I didn't plan on that and was on the back deck watching them fight one of the swords shacking like a leaf... Def nice weather Cali has.. Capt. Ahab


I grew up in Huston and Spring Texas went to school in Conroe vacationed in Galveston and have a lot of family in Texas and all over the south born in Birmingham but spoiled by the weather here.

In case you don't have it this is one of three papers on the swordfish west coast particularly so cal fine scale movements.

http://www.pier.org/scientific_publications/Sepulveda%20et%20al.%202010a.pdf

Keep in mind this data was most likely influenced by the prey that was here at the time concerning the depth, there were a lot of flying squid in incredible mass that were even on the surface during the day and in the harbors.

The deeper depths where the hake is in my opinion is very important as well.

I can share a lot of the information i have learned through many resources but do not have time right now.

This is a very diverse fishery with swordfish in many different locations for many different oceanographic conditions but they all come down to one very important tool the depth sounder hunting as you know.

It's important to be diverse and understand all the different conditions and study them but nothing can beat information sharing where they are especially from the commercial fleet.

I use to be dependant on the commercial fleet but have figured enough out to be abble to understand when and where inside on the upwelling and out side on the fronts and undercurrents and late season way off shore the swordfish migrated in in mass targetting the prey that spawns here in winter, the swordfish can congregate in large numbers on the big breaks or fronts where the thermocline shoals and the chlorophyll edges are with large zoo plankton gathering mirroring the chlorophyll below the front making up the scatterring layer that the swordfish mirror but looking deep where the hake congregate deeper seeing if they are being targeted is important to look at as well.

Even if the numbers are better outside the fiberglass harpooners will not usually go out there to rough even though they get 2/3 more for **** fish because the plank can be dangerous in rough seas and all the extra fuel expense plus they like to take the locally caught fish straight to the restaurants.

Then there are the combo net pioneers and the steel boats that net outside shooting for quantity multi day runs all weather up to hundreds of miles chasing the fronts arounf the California current.

My point in telling you about the different monetary and oceanographic conditions and boat construction type that depict the commercial fleets behavior is important to understand because while their presence or information from them can be useful it can also be misleading.

Rest assured they do not no anything about rod and reel fishing swordfish in so cal.

One of the most valuable pieces of information from them is what they are currently finding in the swordfish to indicate what depth and condition the prey the swordfish are targetting will most likely be at then go to the charts and data about that prey i have studied all the local prey they primarly target in an effort to have as much 411 in my head on each prey species to keep it fist hand knowledge but still keep all the research papers in my lap top off shore for reference on 3-5 day runs.

Knowing where the fleet is working and what prey is inside the swordfish in that area and going to the meeter and having a good crew priceless.

I have to get back to work take care gentlemen.


----------



## Keith Poe

Northeastfishman said:


> I live in San Clemente...about an hour north of San Diego, the southern most beach town in Orange County.
> 
> I work in Aliso Viejo ... about 10 miles inland. I will leave work and it will be 101 here... once I get through the hills an to San Clemente it will be 81.
> 
> If you live East of the ocean it's freaking HOT in the summer!


Yup i will not work inland doing construction no way lol

Desert here for sure love the California cool current pushing south.

Look at the dark green line circling around inside the cool water cal current from the subtropical front they feed in north of Hawaii.

That is a swordfish highway with a chlorophyll maximum layer not visible on the charts but below 19-C SST just under the thermocline a swordfish gatherer for sure.

The sub surface chlorophyll maximum is where the long liners will target tuna & swordfish because large prey concentrations will mass below the chlorophyll and swordfish are with them scatterring layer no structure maybe a high pressure ridge creating upwelling but there is also the current generated by the wind called the ekman flow raising nutrients and cyclonic and anticyclone meanders creating current upwelling photosynthesis kicking off the phytoplankton starting the food web or chain that squid spawn in these areas in the open ocean a primary food source of swordfish according to research of commercial landings by NOAA.

Here's a chart about the oceanographic conditions the Hawaiian long line fleet target and the subtropical front they target wraps right around the California current in to so cal.


----------



## Keith Poe

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/PFRP/dec10mtg/abecassis.pdf

.


----------



## Keith Poe

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/PFRP/reprints/seki_swordfish_2002.pdf

http://swr.nmfs.noaa.gov/pdf/DRAFT_DSLL_%20EA.pdf

http://isc.ac.affrc.go.jp/pdf/ISC8pdf/Plenary_09_Mexico_Nat'l_Report_ISC8.pdf

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/pfrp/nov06mtg/dewar.pdf

http://content.cdlib.org/view?docId=kt7k4005v8;NAAN=13030&chunk.id=d0e138&toc.id=&toc.depth=1&&anchor.id=tab1

There is a lot of incredibly useful information in all these links for west coast swords with a lot of location maps in Mexico Hawaii and so cal for decades many charts showing the locations.
When you look at charts like the ones below from the last link i provided keep in mind what i said about different commercial vessels **** verses gill profits for quality of the fish and expenses weather time of year etc. much to consider and every year is a little different that previous years and factor in la Nina and El nino and a heavy influence of cost and convenience working inside when there are many more fish outside when the conditions are right so in other words the charts are only a general reference it's important to look at the big picture.

When targetting the fronts outside they are usually associated with lots of weather separates the men from the boys easily life threatening in a small vessel usually see winds everyday in the 20-30 knot range and the ridge outside comes up from miles deep high pressure ridge lots of energy big swells but all the tracking indicates that's the freeway of species in the north eastern pacific California current system check out this video.






.


----------



## WhiteStar

^^^^If You Ask Someone what time it is, and they tell you how a clock is made, they are Pedantic.

If you didnt ask them what time it was and they still told you how to build a clock, What is the word for that? 

If you can't dazzle them with Brilliance, Baffle them with BS I Guess...

Anyway ,I hope the Booby Trap Crew Gets back over there soon and strokes some good ones, and puts a lid on the Nay Sayers...


----------



## bigfishtx

Was wondering how long it would take for someone to take a swing.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Frontier mumbo jumbo!! Reverend!!!! It takes all kinds.


----------



## Keith Poe

The methodical process has served me very well but few understand it's complexity, i hope some of it is useful to anyone interested.


----------



## gonefishing2

Keith Poe said:


> The methodical process has served me very well but few understand it's complexity, i hope some of it is useful to anyone interested.


I think we are all very proud of you, but your kind of cluttering up an otherwise interesting thread.


----------



## huntmarlin

Poe I had enough you suck no one else will say it stay in cali Texas does not want you kind and hope you have fun with sharks and leave the real bill fishing to us you libs don't know when to quit 

Sincerely Marline pooki oki Ainu

Ps great work ahab you guies done well.


----------



## crawfishking

Oh gees! If you're going to run somebody down and especially if you mention our great state could you atleast proof read your text before you send it?


----------



## Keith Poe

Reminds me of kindergarten


----------



## bigfishtx

huntmarlin said:


> Poe I had enough you suck no one else will say it stay in cali Texas does not want you kind and hope you have fun with sharks and leave the real bill fishing to us you libs don't know when to quit
> 
> Sincerely Marline pooki oki Ainu
> 
> Ps great work ahab you guies done well.


He does not speak for all Texans.


----------



## wacker

huntmarlin said:


> Poe I had enough you suck no one else will say it stay in cali Texas does not want you kind and hope you have fun with sharks and leave the real bill fishing to us you libs don't know when to quit
> 
> Sincerely Marline pooki oki Ainu
> 
> Ps great work ahab you guies done well.


I believe Walgrens delivers..........


----------



## huntmarlin

Oh you liberals are all the same you want to take any and all of anybody's good accomplishments and force your ideas and your thoughts down everybody's throats I'm sick and tired of it why don't you go and start your own thread that nobody else will read instead of riding the coattails of other people's threads oh that's right nobody will begin to read it

no nobody has brought me my medication for the week


----------



## broadonrod

I have a video ready ... It's basically showing us take an *** whipping from the most powerful fish on the planet !!! The swords we hooked we're monsters... We had a great time trying to beat these monster billfish but were out matched on electric and hand crank 80 lb tackle... These 2 swords took 24 hours of our trip and never even acted like they knew they were hooked... After dealing with these monster gladiators of southern California we will def. be packing heavier tackle - braid with us on our next trip ... The fish were not that hard to find we had a few more shots during the trip but definitely have different patterns... I don't think it will be long now until one of the California fisherman get one of these monsters to the scales.. I'll have the video up in a few minutes... Have to get back to my laptop ...Get Tight Suckas. Thanks Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## Tom Andrews

Hey Brett... Talk to Beak and hook up with Doug and David Nielson. The twins are of Accurate fame and quite certain they would be happy to loan you guys some of their twin drag 130`s.for the battle . Might give you guys the the edge you need


----------



## broadonrod

Tom Andrews said:


> Hey Brett... Talk to Beak and hook up with Doug and David Nielson. The twins are of Accurate fame and quite certain they would be happy to loan you guys some of their twin drag 130`s.for the battle . Might give you guys the the edge you need


May do that ... The LP has the drag we just need bigger line lol... But I would love to try those suckers on the hand crank... That may be the ticket... Thanks Tom we may send some 130 diamond braid down there before our next trip and let the Beak spool up 9000' of line before we get there ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> I have a video ready ... It's basically showing us take an *** whipping from the most powerful fish on the planet !!! The swords we hooked we're monsters... We had a great time trying to beat these monster billfish but were out matched on electric and hand crank 80 lb tackle... These 2 swords took 24 hours of our trip and never even acted like they knew they were hooked... After dealing with these monster gladiators of southern California we will def. be packing heavier tackle - braid with us on our next trip ... The fish were not that hard to find we had a few more shots during the trip but definitely have different patterns... I don't think it will be long now until one of the California fisherman get one of these monsters to the scales.. I'll have the video up in a few minutes... Have to get back to my laptop ...Get Tight Suckas. Thanks Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS

Great video of TIGHTNESS bro sucks all that effort did not end up in one of those beast flopping on the deck!!! There were 2 Accurate 130 Platinums on eBay yesterday! You will get one on the deck your next trip for sure! Congrats on the trip and the new friends! That harpoon boat is pretty cool that might be kinda fun!


----------



## scend irie

Very cool.
Next time.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Holy cow!! You need to get a bandit and load that thing up with JB/ Diamond Braid 300lb and get after them!! WOW!! Hope you get back soon and get that monster you left behind!!! Them Broadbills are just nothing but pure meanness!! Just swimming around without a care in the world. You guys didn't even matter it looks like!! FISH ON guys FISH ON!!!


----------



## CAPSIZED

I just watched the video and you were definitely not hooked up with a sword. I belive it was a Carcaradon Carcharias. Next time you need to call these guys: http://www.history.com/shows/shark-wranglers


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Alright I got it you need a swim platform and some 350lb 6'6" bench presser on it so he can bench that rod tip up and someone can hit the button so you can get some leverage on those monsters of the deep!! FISH ON!! It works on Grouper!


----------



## Wompam

Toads!!!!


----------



## dfw fisherman

I've never caught a swordfish, pardon my ignorance but why did the fish not come to the surface ? I've read your other reports and here in Texas they come up and than go back down. you were super tight in cali, get them next time.


----------



## broadonrod

That is a good question... The thing about swords is they are like fighting the best of all offshore fish combined ... There have been times we have caught 21 swords in a trip and only 3 of the 21 jumped the rest fought more like big Tuna and did their best to stay in the coolest water level they could ( below the thermocline )... Then there has been trips that the first day of the trip we catch 8-10 swords and all jump 2-10 times and the very next day catch 5-10 more and all stay down 150-500' ... We see a lot of the bigger swords try harder to stay out of the warmer water... Many times we have caught swords 300-400 lbs and they come right up like these did in Cali to the 150-200' range and stick... These suckers were just bigger than what we deal with on an average... I would say the way they were fighting they were both in our top ten hook ups ... There are some very big swords swimming around on the bottom in Cali and I'm very excited about finding the Swords over there and looking forward to getting another shot at them... They may all jump next round that would be cool to see swords the size we hooked there sky rocket in the air !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Jeff SATX

BRAVO!! BRAVO!!

:cheers:

I think you need to open an "office" over there so you can get there more often!!! wow, i bet it's awesome to fight those beast!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a link to the Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine it has our article in it and I know many from Texas and the East coast don't get it .. I have been reading this one for years... Bob Woodard did a several page feature on Swordfishing in the Gulf of Mexico with us a few weeks ago... They don't back order on this Magazine so when they are gone they are gone.. Capt. Ahab Plus we got the Cover Shot ... Shayne has been trying hard and this is one of his pics from this season... Capt. Ahab *http://pcsportfishing.com/subscribe*


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Way cool!! FISH ON!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

broadonrod said:


> Here is a link to the Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine it has our article in it and I know many from Texas and the East coast don't get it .. I have been reading this one for years... Bob Woodard did a several page feature on Swordfishing in the Gulf of Mexico with us a few weeks ago... They don't back order on this Magazine so when they are gone they are gone.. Capt. Ahab Plus we got the Cover Shot ... Shayne has been trying hard and this is one of his pics from this season... Capt. Ahab *http://pcsportfishing.com/subscribe*


That is sweet!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks we are working with 3 more Magazines now... Ill let ya'll know when they are coming out... Here is the video bumped up I have had 3 people call me and ask when Im posting it LOL... Thanks again ... Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## lucas_shane

Brett whats the biggest line you can put on an electric and or hand crank reel ? Need to have LP send you the BIGGEST they have to put to the test !!!! 

Have them boys at acurrate send over the biggest and the best to put to the test and load it all up with the heaviest line you can get !!!!!


----------



## High Seas Drifter

So the mainline broke on the first one? Where was the failure point?

Is that 80# or bigger?


----------



## Swells

dfw fisherman said:


> I've never caught a swordfish, pardon my ignorance but why did the fish not come to the surface ?


In cold water like in the Northeast, the swordfish will sun on top of the water, barely swimming and like they're asleep. That harpoon business was king, just stick them off the bow pulpit. They seem to like water up to about 70 degrees. I never did fish the swords up there in Yankeeland but they don't deep drop for swords that I know. You can even troll them just like marlin.


----------



## broadonrod

High Seas Drifter said:


> So the mainline broke on the first one? Where was the failure point?
> 
> Is that 80# or bigger?


It was 80lb the failure was my palm and patience lol... Broke a couple feet above the Bimini... I just put a little to much on her... Kinda make it or break it deal... bigger line raid going next trip... I'm loosing patience with age ...Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Sport Fishing Magazine today http://www.sportfishingmag.com/ne

SUBSCRIBE
[*]News
[*]Photos
[*]Videos
[*]Contests
[*]Blogs
[*]Forums
[*]Q&A
[*]Wallpapers
[*]Fishing Reports
[*]Calendar
[*]Newsletter
[*]Fishing Guides
[*]Television


Close X
 
NameAddressCityStateSelect your StateAAAEAPALAKABASAZARBCCACOCTDEDCFLGAGUHIIDILINIAKSKYLAMEMBMDMAMIMNMSMOMTNTNENVNBNHNJNMNYNLNCNDMPNSOHOKONORPWPAPEPRPQRISKSCSDTNTXUTVTVIVAWAWVWIWYYTZipEmailNon-US residents: Click Here
Digital Delivery Option: Click Here

News

August 26, 2012*Historic California Deep-Drop Attempts Hook Two Giant Swordfish*

Texas broadbill hotshots proved that huge swordfish are waiting to be hooked during the day in the Pacific depths off Southern California.
By Doug Olander
Related Tags:News

email
print
share 
Favorite 
Comment

 
Enlarge
Capt. Shayne Ellis 
*Historic California Deep-Drop Attempts Hook Two Giant Swordfishws/historic-california-deep-drop-attempts-hook-two-giant-swordfish** Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Nice write up!! FISH ON!!


----------



## lite-liner

"With neither malice nor disrespect intended for any person on the Left Coast, Holden says, “There are a lot of really big *****es out there! We’ll be back!”

BWAAAAAH! way to take it to them in their own back yard!
It's laughable, watching their responses here & BD.
Pinche Kalifornia!


----------



## broadonrod

lite-liner said:


> "With neither malice nor disrespect intended for any person on the Left Coast, Holden says, "There are a lot of really big *****es out there! We'll be back!"
> 
> BWAAAAAH! way to take it to them in their own back yard!
> It's laughable, watching their responses here & BD.
> Pinche Kalifornia!


Lol... Thanks ... everyone we met over there were great guys... No matter what you do or where you go there is always going to be people that have nothing good to say... But we did meet some great guys and made good friends while in Cali ... There are some idiots always going to Put some rude comment anywhere you go though.. That's why I like 2cool and do so much with Monts great site... Good people on this board for the most part... Thanks again it's nice to be able to share experiences and meet new friends thru this great website... Capt. Ahab


----------



## WestEnd1

Very nice thread and even better updates. Very cool to see & read. Pics & vid were sick. Would've been something to see one of those big broads pulled on the deck. Pretty impressive feat going to foreign grounds and hook'n up right off the bat. Well done BT crew. Next time it's on w/ some thicker cable!!


----------



## capttravis

Nice Video Bro...Look forward on making that trip next time to see if we can slap one of those big girls on the deck!!!!


----------



## Keith Poe

I like this article http://www.sportfishingmag.com/species/fish-species/lone-star-swordfish?page=0,1 i was going to do an article with Doug on Salmon sharks when i figured out how to catch them here making it possible to big game year round but decided not to i do not want to be responsible for them getting hammered.

The article pretty much describes exactly what i have been doing in so cal scatterring layer upwelling side of structure squid in the case but with many more baits and hooks 12/0 but no double hook rigs.

I have also been working above bottom and drifting and fishing above and below the thermocline at night drifting and trolling.

In the last severail yeas i have been doing this the water has been cold and very slow swordfishing la nina now turning toward El nino.

1998 el nino i lost a 500 lb. class swordfish at the transom.

I'm in the middle of rebuilding a classic 31' Bertram so swordfishing is on the back burner and lots of research coming up on Salmon & White sharks.

This fall when the stack up i might get a few trips in no more targetting them when so few are here i have all the gear and method dialed lost severail in the end game working alone i will have a crew on the 31-B to solve that problem.


----------



## Keith Poe

Brett wanted to tell you the Humboldt's are a primary target of the swordfish here when available, here is a commercial gill net picture to show you.

Humboldt's are known for moving in during el ninos.


If the Humboldt's move in large number schools up to 1300 strong they hang on the upwelling side of structure and use the structure to pin prey against and hammer them just like swordfish.

When you come back in the fall they could be amassed and very difficult to get through and up to 100-150#.

I catch them live if they are the right size and use them as live bait to fin all the other Humboldt's off.

I've hooked the 100# class ones at 900' where they usually hang out at the oxygen minimum layer using tiagras and it's tough to get them in.

ATD-80 in low is much better.

After i looked at the article Doug wrote up and thought about it i tend to agree it was not a big eye thresher the fish that pulled loose because the hook if in the tail never pulls loose that i have seen but could have in the mouth.

The one that the line parted on it is a possibility and possible they fight harder than a swordfish.

The area you were fishing is a known big eye thresher area from the commercial gill net fleet there is a chart.

The average commercial dressed weight swordfish here is approximately 187# and there are some in the 600-800# class take annually commercially but few and one i know of that was 1400# absolutely incredible.


----------



## Purple Fever

Here is a video on that Cali. sword expert.


----------



## Wompam

*LMAO*



Purple Fever said:


> Here is a video on that Cali. sword expert.


:rotfl:


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

:rybka:What the heck is that guy talking about??? OMG x2 and all that stuff. Now the video was some funny stuff right there!!!

Average but they catch some bigger ones and then you rap that into a foil container and put it on your head and a beam of swordfish telemetry will pierce you cerebellum and operate the hershey bar bait ball swimming on top underneath and the atmosphere wind strong flapper will swish it sideways and then my beanie hat is on backwards and I have to scratch my toe with the hook flying in the wind next to the , WOW how or why, I give up!!! Unbelievable stuff right there!! FISH ON in the bizarro world!!

Spanky ozone to Poe Spanky ozone to Poe, pack your bags the flight leaves in 20 minutes!!:headknock


----------



## wtc3

Purple Fever said:


> Here is a video on that Cali. sword expert.


Hah!!! Funny chit right there!! 
Whose new burn handle?!?!?? lmao


----------



## Lumo

Mr. Poe, don't let these guys run you down. You have caught as many day drop West Coast swords as broadonrod. You just need to be a bigger blow hard and get a bunch of people to talk about you hooking two unidentified species. And make wild obnoxious promises like McDonald's will serve swordfish after you get done fishing.


----------



## kVaV

broadonrod said:


>


Disclaimer:
No swordfish were injured in the making of this video.

#sharkonrod


----------



## broadonrod

kVaV said:


> Disclaimer:
> No swordfish were injured in the making of this video.
> 
> #sharkonrod


That's funny ... Yes I know your being a smart arsss but still funny... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Lumo said:


> Mr. Poe, don't let these guys run you down. You have caught as many day drop West Coast swords as broadonrod. You just need to be a bigger blow hard and get a bunch of people to talk about you hooking two unidentified species. And make wild obnoxious promises like McDonald's will serve swordfish after you get done fishing.


Thank you for you opinion... And thank you for reading this entire thread ... You should be proud of your self ... ... Great post and very informative ... Green to ya ... LMAO... Capt. Ahab :spineyes:


----------



## Swells

Oh thit! Now every commercial sea-raper is gonna gear up for deep droppin' fer sword all over the world.


----------



## broadonrod

OK lets have fun LOL...To catch swordfish like the one in the pcture below with Capt. Jeff it requires a big bait as I am holding in the second pic ... There has been alot written about what, where, when and how to catch these Thresher sharks I mean Swordfish I mean Thresher Sharks...I feel sure that if I used this squid for bait everyday I would hook more sharks LOL !troll!Capt. Ahab:smile:


----------



## broadonrod

This is going to be your biggest problem day dropping for swords in Cali... If your not catching these you are prob in the wrong stop... Then figure out how to keep these suckers off and you are getting somewhere... Capt. Ahab Your tip for the day :birthday:


----------



## Mont

holy smokes, Batman. That's a lot of calamari!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Okay now the secert is out you aren't getting in all these magazines because you know fishing. You are getting in them because you have got a HUGE SQUID BRO!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
No wonder you STAY TIGHT SUCKA!!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Okay now the secert is out you aren't getting in all these magazines because you know fishing. You are getting in them because you have got a HUGE SQUID BRO!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> No wonder you STAY TIGHT SUCKA!!


 Thats not a squid its a thresher shark ...


----------



## crawfishking

Whoa Capt! Hope that thing was dead. You're holding the business end of that dude dangerously close! Be a bad deal if he GOT TIGHT!


----------



## broadonrod

Small thresher shark bait..:smile:


----------



## broadonrod

Smaller Thresher Shark Bait :mpd:


----------



## broadonrod

Look what the swords eat :biggrin:... Time to stop googling and start fishing... :cheers: Tip number 2 of the day for team Hate the sword guys LOL... :birthday2


----------



## DRILHER

What size hooks you rig that with?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Sticky!!


----------



## crawfishking

Due to some very bad communication I wound up with some squid like this from the Asian market. Reckon I can catch broadbill thresher fish with these? Looks about like Brett's champion thresher fish baits!


----------



## cgmorgan06

crawfishking said:


> Due to some very bad communication I wound up with some squid like this from the Asian market. Reckon I can catch broadbill thresher fish with these? Looks about like Brett's champion thresher fish baits!


Just admit the first time you went to buy sword baits you had no idea what you were looking for. Quit trying to to blame it on the poor communication between you and the Asian market employee.


----------



## crawfishking

That stomach content picture is really cool btw. Very informative without saying a word!


----------



## bigfishtx

Seems like fighting an unknown fish sucking on to the bottom for 14 hrs is a lot like catching jack crevalle on zebco tackle. I guess one would be a kick, just to say you have done it, but, Blue Marlin seem to be a lot more exciting.

That bait looks like cotton candy. Did you find it at a movie theatre?


----------



## Swells

crawfishking said:


> That stomach content picture is really cool btw. Very informative without saying a word!


Because he's a unreformed Master Baiter?


----------



## huntmarlin

Purple Fever said:


> Here is a video on that Cali. sword expert.


hah that was funny love it

it needs its own thread


----------



## Lumo

bigfishtx said:


> Seems like fighting an unknown fish sucking on to the bottom for 14 hrs is a lot like catching jack crevalle on zebco tackle. I guess one would be a kick, just to say you have done it, but, Blue Marlin seem to be a lot more exciting


how dare u? "swords are like fighting the best of all offshore fish combined". If you don't get excited watching a motor driven reel fight a fish for 14 hours, you need to find a new hobby.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*MAN i'M RELEIVED*



FISH TAILS said:


> Okay now the secert is out you aren't getting in all these magazines because you know fishing. You are getting in them because you have got a HUGE SQUID BRO!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> No wonder you STAY TIGHT SUCKA!!












Man...I was about to drive out to the Ranch and check the Herd Bull to be sure nobody turned him into a Steer.. I knew I saw one of them Thangs Before hangin Out Under my herd Bull's Belly...but glad yall told me the one in the photo is a Squid.. Saved me some Gas Money to go check the Bull..LMAO


----------



## WilliamH

lumo said:


> . . . If you don't get excited watching a motor driven reel fight a fish for 14 hours, you need to find a new hobby.


lol . . .


----------



## broadonrod

Ok I quit the flies have come out and making little maggets ... Time to move the party... Some people just live miserable lives and thrive off their own failure and disapointments I'll leave the jack fish and LP bashers to the pros... Remember you can look like a fool and hide it's your choice to show your true character  This was fun I'll let the Trolls have it a while.... Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas


----------



## Swells

bigfishtx said:


> Seems like fighting an unknown fish sucking on to the bottom for 14 hrs is a lot like catching jack crevalle on zebco tackle. I guess one would be a kick, just to say you have done it, but, Blue Marlin seem to be a lot more exciting.
> 
> That bait looks like cotton candy. Did you find it at a movie theatre?


It's looks like a relative of the squid called the Cuttlefish. Excellent for making fried Calamari Italian style.

The stomach contents picture was Opilo squid which is half edible, though better as bait IMHO.

The Humbolt takes like burnt rubber and ammonia.

I know ... Capt. Poe old me so.


----------



## gonefishing2

*.*

Ahab,

I think there is a lot more people on here that are entertained with what you do that don't comment or post. So don't let the few that talk **** and post t, give the wrong impression. I understand that physically Reeling fish in your case is irrelevant, if you will, or in which ever form they are brought to the boat is not your concern. I think most see your point and appreciate your objective. At least some. I'm sure if You found a person that would reel hard, all day and never whine and complain, always show up, never back out (like an lp reel) you would let them mess with it.


----------



## angler_joe

Looks like jealousy is getting the best of a couple individuals Brett. I guess they don't like watching others have fun playing with cool things like Swordfish and LP's. I bet if you gave'um an LP with a sword on the other end they'd be smiling like the first time they rode a bike. OH Well........... Like you say..... There's always a few.


----------



## crawfishking

X2! What y'all accomplished on the left coast was incredible. I think most folks over there realize that too. 
Insane that somebody would question y'all on what kind of fish you had on. Especially those who have never done it. Can't wait till y'all go back.


----------



## bigfishtx

Whats an LP?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

bigfishtx said:


> Whats an LP?


If you watch the video above, you will see it is the apparatus that takes the place of the fisherman reeling the fish in.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

bigfishtx said:


> Whats an LP?


Lindgren Pitman - S-1200 Electric Reel


----------



## Disco Lady

LP S1200 is one kick *** reel brother.


DL :smile:


----------



## sotx23

Love reading the reports..... Can't wait for the next So Cal Trip reports, hope y'all stick one then! 

I think the vast majority of us thoroughly enjoy the Boobytrap reports, tips, pics, more tips, more pics, more videos, and ebb more tips year round.... Not to mention those chicken **** deer pictures! Let the trolls be trolls and keep the reports coming.


----------



## Swells

bigfishtx said:


> Whats an LP?


A Lindgren-Pitman 12 volt electric reel with a line counter to measure depth that costs 4-5 thousand dollars. For its compact size, it's a rich man's sports fishing winch, and the luxury model sports a level-wind and pure titanium reel. It's top shelf for swordfish deep dropping. It has buttons for up, down, and drag. I don't even know if you can hand crank the beast. It is just a freaking electric winch and you'd better have good batteries, alternators, and maybe an auxiliary just to run the dang thing.

To me that's not recreational fishing, ladies 'n' gentleman, and it verges close to commercial fishing such as with an electric bandit powered by a Bosch motor - except you have thousands of feet of braided Spectra line. True, you have to find the fish and that's a true talent in itself. But it's not really fighting and cranking in by hand a fish like with a big offshore game reel in the 50, 80, and 130 pound line classes, like on a Shimano or Penn big game reel.

Say what you want that's my opinion. The _Booby Trap_ does a lot of hand fishing in addition to using the L-Ps and no way I am doubting their tremendous success on two coasts. But electric reel fishing, to me, is for cannonball downriggers, kite fishing, and trolling big teasers like bowling pins and big squid teasers at +10 knots. No diss if you like them, and the L-P salesman would love to sell more to 2Cool members. I'm all for that.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

If anyone would have listened and watched the BT team utilizes the LP just to find the fish. Trying to find the depth on a 50, 80, or 130 is just about impossible. Once the depth is found you can use the 80s and such from the bottom up. It is a tool that they use and then go back to cranking by hand.

Now we have that cleared up!! FISH ON!!

And attended the seminar, thought I would throw that in there.


----------



## bigfishtx

Fish on or how they use the reels?
Sorry but us "non clones" get lost with the slang.


----------



## FishingAggie

Those that complain about the lp because of sportsmanship/etc are just armchair QB's. Not ONE of them has been out trying themselves. If they had, they would understand. If you are hand cranking with your reel of choice, 8# of lead to get to the bottom with current, 3 drops a day is about all you can get. If you are fishing where there are bait stealers, you'd be done before you even got started! The LP allows you to get as many drops as time allows, and lets you actually figure out HOW to target the fish. In the end, if you can't correlate a condition or marks on a finder with your quarry, you have wasted your time. 

As a side note, it is such a challenge to figure out how to locate the fish and get them to bite, how the fish gets pulled up is besides the point. The "fishing" is in figuring them out.


----------



## c1

Purple Fever said:


> Here is a video on that Cali. sword expert.http://youtu.be/7RCX_oXhSZk[/
> Funny, but pathetic. Jealousy is a terrible thing bro.


----------



## Keith Poe

Prey content pictures from the Pelikia notice the cod size compared to what you were catching and remember the migration chart i shared the hake also spawn in the same area in fall.

NOAA is conducting extensive research from commercial landing prey content.

The pancake & Z-wing combo work great for deep slow trolling with near zero blow back.

Don't worry Brett you'll get them when you come back they should be stacked up with Brett flags waiting in line for you.


----------



## MadHatter84

My troll and spam sense is tingling. Can't be human. This guy is posting more **** than seagulls at the dock.


----------



## Sight Cast

Dang sure has a lot of time on his hands


----------



## donaken

*dang...*

man...gonna take an entire evening to read this thread....looks like alot of good info from both coast...honestly had my fingers crossed...but so many varibles to consider...wish there had been a positive id....unfortunately just falls into the fishing story category....Poe sounds like the Ahab of the Pacific...like B...probly has a lot to offer...fingers will be crossed next trip.

ken


----------



## rattler

Great Thread. Nuff Said. Brett and all the others who had a hand in this trip, sorry y'all didn't get one to the surface but it looks like y'all learned a tremendous amount of info for the next trip. Just remember, persistence trumps patience. Can't wait for the next Get Tight Suckas Trip to Cali.

>E


----------



## Keith Poe

Thought i would post this chart showing where the big eye threshers are primarly caught in So Cal.
http://www.calcofi.org/publications/calcofireports/v49/Vol_49_Preti_web.pdf

.


----------

